# Seguimento Europa 2020



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 20:35)




----------



## hurricane (1 Jan 2020 às 22:44)

E mais um mesinho quente aqui na Bélgica. Dezembro de 2019 ficou entre os mais quentes desde que ha registos. Neve nem ve-la!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jan 2020 às 22:53)

hurricane disse:


> E mais um mesinho quente aqui na Bélgica. Dezembro de 2019 ficou entre os mais quentes desde que ha registos. Neve nem ve-la!



The new normal.


----------



## Toby (2 Jan 2020 às 11:22)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> The new normal.





hurricane disse:


> E mais um mesinho quente aqui na Bélgica. Dezembro de 2019 ficou entre os mais quentes desde que ha registos. Neve nem ve-la!



https://www.meteo.be/uploads/media/...2e5da/bilan-climatologique-mensuel-201912.pdf
https://www.meteo.be/uploads/media/...5762cf82/bilan-climatologique-annuel-2019.pdf


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Jan 2020 às 13:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


*vento Catabático* (da palavra grega _katabatikos_ que significa "descendo colinas") é o nome técnico dado a um vento que transporta ar de alta densidade de uma elevação descendo a encosta devido à acção da gravidade.

Estes ventos são por vezes chamados "ventos de Outono" devendo notar-se que nem todos os ventos descendentes são catabáticos, por exemplo ventos como o Föhn, o Chinook ou o Bergwind são ventos sombra de chuva em que o ar é conduzido montanha acima larga a sua mistura e desce mais seco e quente. O Mistral no Mediterrâneo, o Bora (ou Bura) no Adriático, o Santa Ana no sul da Califórnia e o Oroshi no Japão são ventos verdadeiramente catabáticos.

Um vento catabático é originado pelo arrefecimento gerado pela radiação do ar num planalto, uma montanha ou um glaciar. Como a densidade do ar aumenta com a redução da temperatura, o ar vai descer, aquecendo adiabaticamente enquanto desce. A temperatura do vento depende da temperatura da região de origem e da descida efectuada, no caso do Santa Ana, o vento pode ficar quente quando atinge o nível do mar, embora tal nem sempre aconteça, no caso dos ventos catabáticos na Antártida, contrastantemente, o vento é intensamente frio.

Os ventos catabáticos são comuns nas elevações permanentemente geladas da Antártida e da Gronelândia. A formação de ar frio de alta densidade sobre o gelo e a elevação deste gelo gera uma enorme energia gravitacional, propulsionando os ventos com força superior à de furacões. Na Gronelândia estes ventos são chamados Pitaraq e tornam-se mais intensos sempre que da costa se aproxima uma depressão.

Na Tierra del Fuego à semelhança do que acontece no Alasca, um vento conhecido como williwaw é um perigo particular para os barcos ancorados. Originado na neve e campos gelados das montanhas costeiras os "williwaws" atingem facilmente os 100 nós, tendo já sido registadas velocidades de 200 nós

_In Wikipedia_


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 16:19)




----------



## irpsit (2 Jan 2020 às 16:47)

hurricane disse:


> E mais um mesinho quente aqui na Bélgica. Dezembro de 2019 ficou entre os mais quentes desde que ha registos. Neve nem ve-la!



O mesmo aqui na Escocia.
Outro dia (28 Dez) tivemos 19C. A temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada na Escocia em Dezembro.
Foi um registo e recorde oficial.

Fui dar um mergulho ao mar ontem. O mar (Oceano Atlantico Norte) estava a 10C. Bem toleravel. Considerando que normalmente o mar em Janeiro esta a 6C.
Anomalia de 4C.

Sigo com 11C neste momento, fim de tarde. Desde ha varios dias, que ha uma anomalia enorme de temperatura.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2020 às 16:54)

irpsit disse:


> O mesmo aqui na Escocia.
> Outro dia (28 Dez) tivemos 19C. A temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada na Escocia em Dezembro.
> Foi um registo e recorde oficial.
> 
> ...



Bem... 10ºC bem tolerável?!  Para mim quando a água está a 15ºC na Costa Oeste de Portugal é um gelo, quanto mais a 10ºC.


----------



## hurricane (2 Jan 2020 às 19:28)

Aqui na Bélgica o ano de 2019 está também entre os mais quentes desde que ha registos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 20:13)




----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2020 às 11:45)

As previsoes nao apontam para nada de bom. Nem frio nem neve. A NAO continua positiva! Se a coisa nao mudar la para o final de Janeiro, este Inverno será uma miséria!


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2020 às 11:31)

Hoje um fantastico dia de Sol aqui pela Bélgica. Tem sido um Inverno ate bastanta soalheiro, o que sabe bem. Mas com Janeiro a avancar a passos largos e sem qualquer perspectiva de frio ou neve, comeca a minha depressao por nao ver pelo menos 1 diazinho a nevar. Esperemos que o final de Janeiro ou Fevereiro traga boas surpresas.


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2020 às 11:54)

Grécia esta semana


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (8 Jan 2020 às 18:51)

*Torrential rains have been battering Turkey for days beginning Monday, January 6, 2020, disrupting daily life in parts of the country as the downpour sparked widespread flash floods and landslides, claiming at least two lives. Extreme weather conditions led to heavy traffic, travel delays, power outages, and road closures. Huge amounts of snow were also reported at higher elevations.*

One house was destroyed by mudslides in the district of Erdemli in Mersin. Five out of six family members survived, while one elderly got stuck under the wreckage and later pronounced dead.

On a separate incident, one person died in a road accident when the victim's car slid into a water-filled culvert in the district of Mut. His body was retrieved in a river bed.

The government has established a crisis desk in case of emergency cases, according to Mersin governor Ali Ihsan Su. No emergency response is needed as of the moment.

Su added that the province received approximately 165 mm (6.5 inches) of rain in 24 hours. Moreover, heavy snow was reported in the area's higher elevations.

Floods swept across the districts of Mezitli, Yenisehir, Toroslar, and Akdeniz, as well as in the neighboring province of Antalya where some homes were evacuated in Serik and Gazipasa. The main road connecting Antalya to Konya was closed for 12 hours due to heavy snow.


----------



## Elche (9 Jan 2020 às 15:54)

Boa tarde 

*Dados atuais em Elche (Espanha):*
Temperatura: *14,9 ºC*
Umidade: 61%
Pressão: 2021 hPa


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2020 às 18:22)

Belgica?  Normalmente abaixo de Namur ( https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Na...c15626b6c4165205!8m2!3d50.4673883!4d4.8719854 ), t° deve ser negativo ou próximo de 0°.
09/01/2020












10/01/2020


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2020 às 13:02)

Menorca hoje:


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 21:24)




----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2020 às 11:17)




----------



## Pek (12 Jan 2020 às 13:01)

Cinarra (não sei qual seria o termo em português) e neve em Zamora e Valladolid. Precipitação anticiclônica. Tweets com explicação:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jan 2020 às 13:04)

Pek disse:


> Cinarra (não sei qual seria o termo em português) e neve em Zamora e Valladolid. Precipitação anticiclônica. Tweets com explicação:


Isso tem um nome em português, e que já foi referido muitas vezes no fórum: *sincelo*.


----------



## Pek (12 Jan 2020 às 13:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Isso tem um nome em português, e que já foi referido muitas vezes no fórum: *sincelo*.



Não, o sincelo é a _cencellada_. A _cinarra_ é diferente. A _cinarra_ é precipitação de pequenos cristais de gelo normalmente en forma de agulhas.

https://meteoglosario.aemet.es/es/termino/328_cencellada

https://meteoglosario.aemet.es/es/termino/312_cinarra

P.S.1: A _cinarra_ é precipitação, o sincelo (_cencellada_) não, são depósitos de gelo.

P.S.2: Talvez o termo seja "prismas de gelo" misturado com "neve em grãos" (<1 mm e sem fazer ricochete ao cair). 

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/fenomenos.meteo/index.jsp?page=meteoros.hidro.xml


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jan 2020 às 13:33)

Pek disse:


> Não, o sincelo é a _cencellada_. A _cinarra_ é diferente. A _cinarra_ é precipitação de pequenos cristais de gelo normalmente en forma de agulhas.
> 
> https://meteoglosario.aemet.es/es/termino/328_cencellada
> 
> ...


De acordo com a Infopédia, _cinarra _é neve miúda, não tem tradução em português.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 15:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 15:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 16:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 19:58)




----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2020 às 00:04)

Picos da Europa:


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 09:15)

Ciclone Brendan em pleno desenvolvimento...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 09:16)




----------



## Pek (13 Jan 2020 às 10:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Picos da Europa:



Os Picos da Europa não são visíveis, mas parte da Cordilheira Cantábrica. Marco em uma imagem do Sentinel dos últimos dias os Picos da Europa em vermelho e uma linha amarela indicando o limite oriental do que é visível na foto (o que aparece é dessa linha para o oeste).


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 12:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 12:44)




----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2020 às 18:10)

Pek disse:


> Os Picos da Europa não são visíveis, mas parte da Cordilheira Cantábrica. Marco em uma imagem do Sentinel dos últimos dias os Picos da Europa em vermelho e uma linha amarela indicando o limite oriental do que é visível na foto (o que aparece é dessa linha para o oeste).


Tambem está indeciso se era mesmo, obrigado!

______

Primeiro dia em Estocolmo, as temperaturas por cá andam com anomalias positivas por isso a mínima nem foi nada de mais. Claro que trouxe o termómetro Auriol comigo ahha

Minima: -0,7°C
Maxima rondou os 3°C

Céu limpo que agora tapou com a chegada prevista das frentes da depressão ao largo da Islândia.


----------



## Toby (13 Jan 2020 às 18:20)




----------



## irpsit (13 Jan 2020 às 20:52)

Tempeatade violenta aqui na Escocia.
Ventos de 130kmh rajadas acima dos 160kmh

Ja ha alguns estragos la fora. E pela primeira vez fui verificar qual era o risco de cair uma arvore na nossa casa.
Vai haver muitos estragos certamente.

Moro a 10min a pé do mar mas com este vento tenho medo de caminhar no pinhal...


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jan 2020 às 22:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> (...)
> 
> Primeiro dia em Estocolmo, as temperaturas por cá andam com anomalias positivas por isso a mínima nem foi nada de mais. Claro que trouxe o termómetro Auriol comigo ahha
> 
> ...



Aguardemos pelos teus registos. 
Boa estadia na Suécia!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 22:14)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jan 2020 às 23:01)

Mammatus disse:


>


Até nem tem estado frio na Suécia. Aliás, tem estado bem mais frio no interior da Península Ibérica que no Mar Báltico. 

Isto é para vermos o quão anómalo está a ser este inverno.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jan 2020 às 23:34)

^^
Isso vai mudar. 

A propósito de elevadas latitudes, e desculpem o off-topic, há algo nestas regiões que um dia gostaria de experienciar, ver as belas cores do poente há 1h da manhã durante o verão boreal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2020 às 19:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2020 às 20:26)




----------



## hurricane (16 Jan 2020 às 10:31)

Quando os modelos comecam a mostrar alguma luz ao fundo tunel, esfuma-se logo na saida a seguir. Este mes ja vai com uma anomalia positiva de quase 4C e em breve bate o record do mes de Janeiro mais quente. Mesmo a entrada mais fria da proxima semana parece ser algo temporario!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 14:34)

A caminho...


----------



## Tonton (17 Jan 2020 às 16:24)

Já temos a Gloria aí a chegar:


----------



## Tonton (17 Jan 2020 às 16:30)




----------



## rozzo (17 Jan 2020 às 17:00)

Previsões impressionantes durante a próxima semana na zona do Levante...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 23:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2020 às 17:20)




----------



## Toby (19 Jan 2020 às 07:28)

Bom dia,

Geada noturna (pequena) no início da semana no sul da Bélgica.


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2020 às 12:20)

Entre 300 e 500 mm nas próximas 30 horas em áreas do norte de Alicante e sul de Valência de acordo com AROME. Parte em forma de neve.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 14:20)




----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2020 às 15:21)

Minha casa. 15 mm agora.

Sant Joan de Penyagolosa (Castelló) 

Duruelo (Sória)


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2020 às 15:33)

Valência

P. S.: Valdelinares (Teruel) 

 Ilhas Columbretes (Castelló)


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 16:34)




----------



## Toby (19 Jan 2020 às 20:28)

Para acompanhar a evolução da chuva Gloria
mapa de atualização automática


----------



## Toby (19 Jan 2020 às 20:30)




----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2020 às 20:44)

Dénia (Alicante). Maré de tempestade (ou maré ciclónica).


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2020 às 21:32)

Toby disse:


> Para acompanhar a evolução da chuva Gloria
> mapa de atualização automática



Na França apenas será afectado por Gloria o 
Rossilhão (região na raia com Espanha (província de Girona)). 






Por lá também haverá precipitações muito importantes (chuva e neve).


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 21:41)




----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 00:50)

Novo recorde na bóia de Dragonera (Maiorca):


Tempestade de neve em Múrcia. Sim, Múrcia 

Na minha casa continua a chover, 70 mm nas últimas 12 horas. Em outras áreas da ilha já ultrapassam os 100 mm. Em Maiorca os 200 mm. Rajadas de 135 km/h em Castell d'Alaró (Maiorca. Rede Balears Meteo). Ótimo episódio.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2020 às 02:08)

Anticiclone Monstruoso:


----------



## Toby (20 Jan 2020 às 06:59)

Pek disse:


> Na França apenas será afectado por Gloria o
> Rossilhão (região na raia com Espanha (província de Girona)).
> 
> 
> ...




Bom dia,
Meteo France expande a zona

https://www.infoclimat.fr/bs/details_failover.php?id=347


----------



## Toby (20 Jan 2020 às 07:05)




----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 09:31)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> Meteo France expande a zona
> 
> https://www.infoclimat.fr/bs/details_failover.php?id=347



Essencialmente a área mais severamente afectada por Gloria permanece a mesma: Rossilhão. Gloria desaparecerá entre amanhã e quarta-feira:


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 10:10)

Precipitação em 24 horas na rede AVAMET (províncias de Alicante, Valência e Castelló)






Nas Baleares destacam os 316 mm de Son Massip (Maiorca. Rede Balears Meteo). Na minha casa 105 mm e continua chovendo. Alturas significativas de onda iguais ou superiores a 8 metros nas bóias de Dragonera (Maiorca) e Valência. Altura máxima de *14,2 metros* em Dragonera (incrível para o Mediterrâneo )











Algumas imagens:

- Maiorca

- Alicante


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 10:34)

Vall de Gallinera - AVAMET (Alicante): *482 mm* em 24 horas 

P.S.1: O mar é a melhor Lei de Costas 

P. S. 2:

P. S. 3: Cala en Porter (Menorca)


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 11:54)

Ilhas Columbretes (Castelló) 

Banyeres de Mariola (Alicante)


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2020 às 13:05)

Estas imagens de neve deixam qualquer um derretido. E mais uma vez o Norte e Centro da Europa a ver navios. E os modelos continuam sem mostrar nada de bom


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 13:31)

hurricane disse:


> Estas imagens de neve deixam qualquer um derretido. E mais uma vez o Norte e Centro da Europa a ver navios. E os modelos continuam sem mostrar nada de bom



Mais imagens de Banyeres de Mariola (Alicante)


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2020 às 13:41)




----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 13:42)

La Vall de Gallinera (Rede AVAMET, Alicante) *542 mm* em 20 horas!!! 
E *580 mm* em 24 horas. E tudo isso em janeiro!!!

359 mm hoje (até 14:30 h).

P.S.1: Três mortos pela depressão Gloria:

P.S.2: La Vall de Gallinera 603 mm... e continua...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2020 às 13:51)

Este video também impressiona!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2020 às 18:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2020 às 18:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2020 às 20:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Normalmente é assim...


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 21:39)

Mais imagens de hoje na área mediterrânea:

-Maré de tempestade (ou maré ciclónica). Províncias de Valencia e Barcelona:

- Neve. Província de Granada:
.

- Tempestade de neve. Província de Girona:

- Ondas severas. Província de Girona:


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 21:49)

- Ondas severas. Cidade de Barcelona y província de Girona:

- Arcus. Província de Alicante:

- Neve. Província de Málaga, perto de Málaga cidade

- Entretanto bom dia nos Pirenéus (província de Huesca):


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 22:00)

- Neve. Província de Múrcia:

- Valdelinares (Teruel) 

- Cidade de Segóvia


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2020 às 22:06)




----------



## Toby (21 Jan 2020 às 06:29)

10m de ondulação (https://www.google.com/maps/place/6...b:0x407882116676f10!8m2!3d42.48343!4d3.128874 )

https://www.allosurf.net/meteo/live/banyuls-bouee-fr-06601.html


----------



## Toby (21 Jan 2020 às 06:32)




----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2020 às 09:39)

- Tossa de Mar (província de Girona). Mar e espuma na vila.

- Vento selvagem em Quintanar de la Sierra (província de Burgos)

- Enormes quantidades de neve nas províncias de Teruel e Castelló com muito vento.

*AVAMET*‏@avamet
#temporalhivernal - Aquest és el gruix de #neu que presenten hui els carrers d'algunes localitats de muntanya de l'interior de Castelló, com ara #Vilafranca (1132m), #Xodos (1089m) o #Vistabella del Maestrat (1249m).
















0:39 - 21 ene. 2020

*AVAMET*‏@avamet
#temporalhivernal - Més imatges que ens arriben de la copiosa #nevada a #Xodos a través del nostre soci @PabloPalazo












*Eva Berlanga*‏@EvaBerlangaC
Me manda un amigo esta foto de #Fuentespalda en el #Matarraña 1m de #nieve sin parar desde ayer





0:01 - 21 ene. 2020

- Villafranca del Cid (Castelló)





- Ares del Maestrat (província de Castelló)


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2020 às 10:01)

Trovoadas / tempestades de neve no interior:






Cena típica de setembro, mas com frio.  Não é tão estranho como pode parecer.

Tudo isto com pó saariano em suspensão:


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2020 às 10:16)

4 mortos e um desaparecido


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2020 às 11:16)

*Freak Warm Weather Threatens Birth of Baby Seals in Northern Russia – NGO*


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2020 às 12:07)

Portocolom (Maiorca). Ondas acima dos edifícios 

Tronchón (Teruel)

Letur-Nerpio-Moratalla (Albacete-Múrcia)

Tornado em Vilamarxant (Valencia)


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2020 às 12:23)

Cala Marçal-Portocolom (Maiorca). O mar aplicando a Lei de Costas 


P.S.:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2020 às 12:56)




----------



## hurricane (21 Jan 2020 às 14:31)

Imagens impressionantes! E a zona de Teruel é incrivel para receber quantidades gigantescas de neve! Quase todos os anos vem assim tempestades de neve do estilo 'lake effect'.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2020 às 15:18)

Boas pessoal, por Estocolmo têm continuado os dias acima da média, só quando cheguei cá é que vi temperatura abaixo de 0°C.

Por agora 6°C, vento gélido durante o dia e um por do sol fenomenal:


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2020 às 17:18)

*797,6 mm* em 48 horas (manhã do dia 19-manhã do dia 21) na estação da rede AVAMET de la Vall de Gallinera-Benissili (Alicante). Precipitação distribuída assim:
-19/01: 242,4 mm
-20/01: 438,5 mm
-21/01: 116,7 mm


- Neve em Teruel:

Carlos Deza
@CarlosDezaDeza

Puertomingalvo. Fuente: Edi David, Facebook.



1:28 p.m. · 21 ene. 2020




Meteo Tronchón
@MeteoTronchon
Parace que no llega la quitanieves
@ElTiempo_tve
@eltiempo_atv
@AEMET_Aragon









12:10 p.m. · 21 ene. 2020 desde Tronchón, España·



Carlos Deza
@CarlosDezaDeza
Y la que me faltaba: La Iglesuela del Cid esta mañana. Fuente: Turismo La Iglesuela del Cid.









2:06 p.m. · 21 ene. 2020·Twitter Web App


Em relação ao mar, altura máxima das ondas de* 14,77 metros* na bóia de Maó (Menorca)







Imagens deste tipo no Mar Balear:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jan 2020 às 17:47)

Se a inveja matasse...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2020 às 18:27)




----------



## hurricane (21 Jan 2020 às 19:49)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Se a inveja matasse...



Ja estaria desta para melhor. ahah Aquelas imagens de neve! O que eu dava para viver algo assim.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jan 2020 às 19:50)

hurricane disse:


> Ja estaria desta para melhor. ahah Aquelas imagens de neve! O que eu dava para viver algo assim.



Eu já estava a decompor...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2020 às 20:31)




----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2020 às 21:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Se a inveja matasse...





hurricane disse:


> Ja estaria desta para melhor. ahah Aquelas imagens de neve! O que eu dava para viver algo assim.





ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu já estava a decompor...





Mais alguns vídeos (desta vez sem neve )

- Portocolom (Maiorca) 

- Valladolid

- Tossa de Mar (Girona)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jan 2020 às 21:25)

Pek disse:


> Mais alguns vídeos (desta vez sem neve )
> 
> - Portocolom (Maiorca)
> 
> ...



Obrigada por teres piedade de mim!


----------



## Toby (22 Jan 2020 às 08:00)

O inverno belga teria chegado?


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2020 às 12:48)

Entre 7 e 9 mortos (dependendo da fonte) e 4 desaparecidos na Espanha:


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 15:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 18:12)




----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2020 às 18:21)

Orion disse:


>








- Neve em Teruel hoje:

Tronchón:

Cantavieja ontem:

Limpa-neve na estrada entre Cañada de Benatanduz y Villarluengo. 

Las Dehesas de Fortanete e Villarroya de los Pinares:











Fonte: https://twitter.com/meteoibericosur


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 19:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


_*"Rubén del Campo, spokesman for national weather service AEMET, said he expected that once all data was collected the storm will have been one
of the strongest on record. Some areas saw their heaviest rainfall in
more than 70 years."*_


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 21:00)




----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2020 às 22:31)

Mais de 25.000 descargas elétricas nas últimas 48 horas:








"Minha" ilha hoje:

- S'Algar (SE da ilha) 

- Cala en Bosc (SO da ilha)


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2020 às 23:03)

@Pek Eu gostava de saber qual o íman que os espanhóis usam nessa zona, para atrair tudo o que é tempestades? 



Pek disse:


> Mais alguns vídeos (desta vez sem neve )
> 
> - Portocolom (Maiorca)
> 
> ...



Já vi muita coisa nesta vida, mas chamar parque eólico a um parque fotovoltaico, aonde só se vê a estrutura de suporte dos painéis solares completamente destruída, é obra.


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2020 às 23:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @Pek Eu gostava de saber qual o íman que os espanhóis usam nessa zona, para atrair tudo o que é tempestades?



 Somos muitos meteoloucos fazendo força.



algarvio1980 disse:


> @Pek
> Já vi muita coisa nesta vida, mas chamar parque eólico a um parque fotovoltaico, aonde só se vê a estrutura de suporte dos painéis solares completamente destruída, é obra.



 É verdade! Nem me tinha apercebido do comentário deste usuário do Twitter, eu só tinha olhos para o vídeo! Numa tentativa de lhe justificar direi que essa aldeia é conhecida por suas instalações eólicas e talvez a mente pregou-lhe uma partida.


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2020 às 23:57)

Dénia (Alicante) 



Rio Tordera, fronteira entre as províncias de Barcelona e Girona


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2020 às 09:24)

No mínimo, 10 mortos e 4 desaparecidos na Espanha pelo mau tempo.


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2020 às 12:23)

Cidade de Málaga

Coín (província de Málaga) agora

Acumulado na Catalunha


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jan 2020 às 13:51)

Pek disse:


> No mínimo, 10 mortos e 4 desaparecidos na Espanha pelo mau tempo.


Agora no Jornal da Tarde na RTP1 acabaram de actualizar para 11 mortos e 5 desaparecidos...


----------



## Pek (24 Jan 2020 às 08:31)

Mais da província de Teruel. Gúdar-Javalambre e Tornos:


Grande nevão também nos Pirineus Orientais e Centrais. Exemplo da província de Lérida com 1,2 m de neve nova:

Torrentes e surgentes na costa de Maiorca 

Raios simultâneos em Málaga:

13 mortos e 4 desaparecidos
https://twitter.com/el_pais/status/1220621759755350016?s=19


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2020 às 11:16)




----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2020 às 12:40)

Continuo aqui na Escocia com 10C e tempo extremamente primaveril, ja desde o Natal, com qualquer geada nocturna, e dias amenos e maioritariamente soalheiros, com as flores a surgir no solo e os passaros a cantar. Que Janeiro extraordinario...


----------



## hurricane (24 Jan 2020 às 13:38)

Aqui em Bruxelas o frio instalou-se ha varios dias por causa de um noveiro que nao deixa subir a temperatura. Apesar de nao ser nada de extraordinario, ja da para diminuir a anomalia positiva. O que mais surpreende é que nem sequer nas zonas altas montanhosas existe neve!


----------



## Pek (24 Jan 2020 às 17:34)

Gostei desta foto. El Pobo, a Mongolia / Montana / Cazaquistão de Teruel:










Fonte: Facebook Dato360


Acesso ao Observatório Astrofísico de Javalambre


Abaixo tem sido difícil, mas lá em cima mais. Bastantes indivíduos de cabra-montês (_Capra pyrenaica_) nos Puertos de Beceite (altitude máxima 1300-1400 metros. Fronteira das províncias de Tarragona, Castelló e Teruel) tiveram que descer para se refugiar nas aldeias. Alguns, provavelmente fracos previamente, não sobreviveram:








Maiorca e Cabrera desde o Sentinel2. Costas orientais (o vento majoritário era do leste) com sedimentos litorais, e terrestres das cheias, removidos pelas ondas. Formação de remoinhos.







Chocolate contínuo nas costas de Barcelona e Tarragona


----------



## bandevelugo (25 Jan 2020 às 01:14)

Pek disse:


> Mais alguns vídeos (desta vez sem neve )
> 
> - Portocolom (Maiorca)
> 
> ...



Verdadeiramente inacreditável esta série de posts!


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2020 às 18:33)

Cidade de Málaga hoje:

Moratalla (Múrcia)

Alguns tweets dos Pirenéus de Huesca (vales de Ordesa e Benasque) que eu gostei:

*

Miradores de Ordesa*‏@RutasOrdesa
Valle de Ordesa. Después de la nevada de estos días, Ordesa siempre es espectáculo #Nieve #Pirineos


















6:14 - 24 ene. 2020


*

 **Dani Mora*‏@meteobenas
Raqueteada por @llanoshospital. Nieve en cantidad y casi sin huella










3:33 - 25 ene. 2020


E duas imagens de ontem da autoestrada A-23 à altura de Daroca (Saragoça) que minha amiga Leticia me enviou. Me lembraram as paisagens da série de televisão Fargo:










Bom fin de semana!


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2020 às 11:30)




----------



## hurricane (27 Jan 2020 às 18:27)

Os modelos parecem finalmente comecar a mostrar uma mudanca de padrao para Fevereiro. É a primeira vez que o fazem neste Inverno. Ha varias runs seguidas que o GFS aponta para entradas de Norte polares na Europa central com frio e neve!


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2020 às 18:41)




----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2020 às 19:47)

Cobertura de neve na Europa anteontem







Algumas imagens interessantes dos últimos dias:

- Camarillas (Teruel)

- Cala Llombards (Maiorca) 

- Província de Múrcia (sim, Múrcia ) 

- Port Ainé (Lérida)


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2020 às 20:06)

Dois dos Pirenéus (província de Huesca) 


Crescimento de um delta (Rio Tordera, Barcelona-Girona) e diminuição de outro (Rio Ebro, Tarragona) 


E quatro imagens da minha amiga Irene que me enviou ontem da província de Castelló


















A partir de agora, mudança de padrão e aumento das temperaturas no Mediterrâneo. Para destacar o efeito _foehn. _


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2020 às 13:20)

Faltando 4 dias de análises e observações, resta esperar para ver se este Janeiro vai ultrapassar o de 2007 e ser o mais quente jamais registado na Rússia. Infelizmente a tradução oficial (vai) demora(r) muito tempo e o google tradutor não funciona muito bem na página original.

Está difícil para arrefecer


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2020 às 17:45)

Uma panorâmica com nomes que fiz hoje de uma parte dos Montes Malditos (província de Huesca). A fotografia original é de anteontem.


----------



## Norther (31 Jan 2020 às 02:54)

Magnífica imagem, já estive no Aneto, e ė lindo lá em cima, pena o glaciar estar a derreter tão rapidamente.


----------



## hurricane (1 Fev 2020 às 13:06)

E janeiro terminou novamente bem acima da media aqui na Bélgica. Para se ter uma nocao do aquecimento global, este ano nem sequer figura nos mais quentes apesar de ter tido uma anomolia bastante positiva de temperatura. A neve e o frio estao mesmo a ficar condenados por aqui. E o pior é que Fevereiro nao aparente trazer nada de novo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2020 às 15:14)

De facto tem estado "muito quente" para o habitual aqui.
Estão 9ºC agora em Estocolmo... ainda não vi neve


----------



## hurricane (1 Fev 2020 às 16:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De facto tem estado "muito quente" para o habitual aqui.
> Estão 9ºC agora em Estocolmo... ainda não vi neve



Quando Oslo tem de usar neve artificial em pleno Janeiro, é porque a situacao está mesmo grave!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2020 às 18:57)

Que inverno mais estranho, este... 
Um bloqueio anticiclónico em grande parte da Europa (apenas o Noroeste da Península tem escapado), com uma corrente de oeste subtropical a afetar as Ilhas Britânicas e a Escandinávia, e uma gota fria nos Balcãs, que permanece por lá há meses, provocando nevões severos e chuvas fortes.  

Não há sequer frio acumulado na Europa. Acho que podemos dizer adeus à neve este ano, pois não vai haver. E a única maneira de chover de jeito em Portugal é se o anticiclone se mover um pouco para leste, permitindo que as frentes cheguem ao nosso país e acumulem bem. Mas isso, pelos vistos, não irá chegar tão cedo...


----------



## 1337 (1 Fev 2020 às 20:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Que inverno mais estranho, este...
> Um bloqueio anticiclónico em grande parte da Europa (apenas o Noroeste da Península tem escapado), com uma corrente de oeste subtropical a afetar as Ilhas Britânicas e a Escandinávia, e uma gota fria nos Balcãs, que permanece por lá há meses, provocando nevões severos e chuvas fortes.
> 
> Não há sequer frio acumulado na Europa. Acho que podemos dizer adeus à neve este ano, pois não vai haver. E a única maneira de chover de jeito em Portugal é se o anticiclone se mover um pouco para leste, permitindo que as frentes cheguem ao nosso país e acumulem bem. Mas isso, pelos vistos, não irá chegar tão cedo...


Realmente o tempo do bloqueio é impressionante mas nada se pode fazer, não dá para controlar e ainda bem.

Facto é que Suécia Noruega Polónia etc mal viram neve este inverno, temperaturas com anomalias de 7 a 10 graus acima do normal.

Por outro lado temos neve com 30 cm de altura no Iraque e no Líbano e isto já a durar praticamente o inverno todo...


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Fev 2020 às 20:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Que inverno mais estranho, este...
> Um bloqueio anticiclónico em grande parte da Europa (apenas o Noroeste da Península tem escapado), com uma corrente de oeste subtropical a afetar as Ilhas Britânicas e a Escandinávia, e uma gota fria nos Balcãs, que permanece por lá há meses, provocando nevões severos e chuvas fortes.
> 
> Não há sequer frio acumulado na Europa. Acho que podemos dizer adeus à neve este ano, pois não vai haver. E a única maneira de chover de jeito em Portugal é se o anticiclone se mover um pouco para leste, permitindo que as frentes cheguem ao nosso país e acumulem bem. Mas isso, pelos vistos, não irá chegar tão cedo...



Adeus à neve ainda não , é muito precipitado .

Alguns dos melhores nevões  , mesmo a cotas médias , ocorrem em muitos anos  em março e abril , em invernos tardios .

Há que aguardar ...


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Fev 2020 às 20:49)

O inverno nunca  termina em fevereiro , tal como o verão nunca termina em agosto .


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Fev 2020 às 09:46)

E eis-nos chegados a um dia quente, pela  Europa serão batidos records de temperatura alta.
Até as altas montanhas situadas na Europa hoje terão avalanhches.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2020 às 16:47)

Anomalia de 15 °C nas temperaturas mínimas de Duruelo (Soria). Derretimento en massa. 
- Média normal das mínimas de fevereiro: -6 °C.
- Mínima hoje: +9 °C.


Recordes absolutos da temperatura mínima mais alta:







Valência ontem:


----------



## Toby (2 Fev 2020 às 18:25)




----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2020 às 23:16)

De toda a Espanha, o destaque hoje vai para as Canárias:





Da Península Ibérica, a temperatura mais elevada foi de 26,1ºC registada no Aeroporto de Valência.
Estão previstos 28ºC para terça:






No dia a seguir a temperatura desce 13ºC.

Quanto ao resto da Europa, mais do mesmo nas próximas semanas.


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2020 às 00:10)

A temperatura máxima na Europa hoje foi na estação de Cambo les Bains-MeteoFrance (País Basco francês): 26,5 °C.


P. S.:


----------



## hurricane (3 Fev 2020 às 08:48)

Ontem tive a fazer uma pequena pesquisa sobre os invernos em Bruxelas e nos ultimos 40, houve apenas 1 inverno sem neve em Bruxelas que foi 2013/2014 e pelos vistos este vai pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Fev 2020 às 10:22)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Que inverno mais estranho, este...
> Um bloqueio anticiclónico em grande parte da Europa (apenas o Noroeste da Península tem escapado), com uma corrente de oeste subtropical a afetar as Ilhas Britânicas e a Escandinávia, e uma gota fria nos Balcãs, que permanece por lá há meses, provocando nevões severos e chuvas fortes.
> 
> Não há sequer frio acumulado na Europa. Acho que podemos dizer adeus à neve este ano, pois não vai haver. E a única maneira de chover de jeito em Portugal é se o anticiclone se mover um pouco para leste, permitindo que as frentes cheguem ao nosso país e acumulem bem. Mas isso, pelos vistos, não irá chegar tão cedo...


Não houve chuva de jeito? Acabou de passar uma semana com chuva contínua...


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2020 às 11:08)




----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Fev 2020 às 11:48)

Bom dia,

Hoje temos perante todos um dia extremamente quente.
Mais ainda, em França hoje serão suplantados os 27ºC, o que na relalidade é uma temperatura fmuito elevada para o mês de Fevereiro.
Vamos vendo ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Fev 2020 às 11:56)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não houve chuva de jeito? Acabou de passar uma semana com chuva contínua...


Isso foi no Litoral Norte. Vem para o Sul e já verás...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2020 às 13:06)

Por aqui o sol finalmente apareceu ontem e apesar de se pôr pelas 16h, o twilight civil vai quase até às 17h proporcionando cores quentes durante muito tempo...





Infelizmente continuam as anomalias positivas e nada de neve...


----------



## camrov8 (3 Fev 2020 às 13:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por aqui o sol finalmente apareceu ontem e apesar de se pôr pelas 16h, o twilight civil vai quase até às 17h proporcionando cores quentes durante muito tempo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grande foto


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2020 às 14:56)

Valência-Aeroporto: *28,3 ºC*. Recorde absoluto para as primeiras semanas de fevereiro (1966-2020).






Este valor foi excedido apenas duas vezes em todo o histórico da estação e nos dois últimos dias do mês (27 e 28).

P.S.: Recorde absoluto para fevereiro em Palma de Maiorca-Universitat hoje: 26,7 ºC. Mais recordes absolutos para a ilha de Maiorca:






Em Menorca na estação do aeroporto, perto da minha casa, *21,2 ºC*, a quatro décimas do recorde absoluto de 1978 (21,6 ºC).


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2020 às 18:17)

*30,3ºC* e *30,2ºC* registados hoje na Ilha de Santa Cruz de Tenerife 

Dados AEMET


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2020 às 18:34)

joralentejano disse:


> *30,3ºC* e *30,2ºC* registados hoje na Ilha de Santa Cruz de Tenerife
> 
> Dados AEMET



Na ilha de La Palma (província de Santa Cruz de Tenerife). Os valores diários máximos normais por esta altura do ano ao nível do mar (altitude em que estão as duas estações que excederam hoje os 30 ºC) nessa ilha são de 20 ºC.


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2020 às 18:49)

Quase todo o país acima do percentil 95% nas máximas... 








Mais temperaturas incríveis:


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2020 às 18:57)

Pek disse:


> Na ilha de La Palma (província de Santa Cruz de Tenerife). Os valores diários máximos normais por esta altura do ano ao nível do mar (altitude em que estão as duas estações que excederam hoje os 30 ºC) nessa ilha são de 20 ºC.


Valores impressionantes em toda a península ibérica e ilhas. Não me admira nada que amanhã Valência chegue também aos 30*C. 
A situação atual, se fosse no verão originava uma onda de calor valente.


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2020 às 21:19)

Também na França e Itália


----------



## Mammatus (4 Fev 2020 às 00:28)

*Ugh, what about +27 in NW Italy, +24 in Switzerland and +28 °C in Spain during winter?! Yes, today – on Feb 3rd!*
https://www.severe-weather.eu/recen...rnF92jpgoRofSncLWXFxkxOvKOv22Bz2jOT_FRYXcclpk


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2020 às 08:18)

Mammatus disse:


> *Ugh, what about +27 in NW Italy, +24 in Switzerland and +28 °C in Spain during winter?! Yes, today – on Feb 3rd!*
> https://www.severe-weather.eu/recen...rnF92jpgoRofSncLWXFxkxOvKOv22Bz2jOT_FRYXcclpk




Faltam estações francesas, italianas e portuguesas, mas é uma boa aproximação. OGIMET, que é de onde Severe Weather Europe apanhou essa lista, é uma excelente página, mas no final há que tener em conta que é um site espanhol propriedade de um funcionário da AEMET. Assim, no site estavam representadas ontem um total de 234 estações espanholas, 166 francesas, 108 italianas e 34 portuguesas.

P.S.: Como se pode ver o efeito foehn pode ser muito muito eficiente...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2020 às 11:36)

Por aqui foi o dia mais frio desde que cheguei, Aeroporto de Bromma (Estocolmo), teve mínima de *-7ºC 
*
O meu Auriol num 8ºpiso mediu* -5ºC.*
Neste momento estão perto de 0ºC. Toda a água no chão está congelada.


----------



## hurricane (4 Fev 2020 às 13:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por aqui foi o dia mais frio desde que cheguei, Aeroporto de Bromma (Estocolmo), teve mínima de *-7ºC
> *
> O meu Auriol num 8ºpiso mediu* -5ºC.*
> Neste momento estão perto de 0ºC. Toda a água no chão está congelada.



Este fluxo de Oeste é desolador mas a Europa Ocidental/Norte. Enquanto nao virar para vagas polares, nao ha neve para ninguem. As 3 capitais Nordicas estao sem neve em pleno Fevereiro :O

Aqui na Bélgica, temos tido bastante chuva esta noite e hoje a temperatura voltou a baixar. Neve tem caido apenas nas zonas mais altas


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2020 às 16:30)

Novo recorde de temperatura máxima para o mês de fevereiro no aeroporto de Valência: *29,6 ºC*!! 4 de fevereiro!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2020 às 16:36)

Pek disse:


> Novo recorde de temperatura máxima para o mês de fevereiro no aeroporto de Valência: *29,6 ºC*!! 4 de fevereiro!!


Damn...


----------



## Toby (4 Fev 2020 às 18:37)

Bélgica


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2020 às 19:11)

Mais um dia com valores impressionantes nas Canárias e na PI:





Quase 31ºC em fevereiro...


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2020 às 20:27)

_Meanwhile_ no norte descida radical das temperaturas com a máxima do dia perto da meia-noite. Exemplo da cidade de Oviedo (300 m, Astúrias):


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2020 às 23:50)

Nevou durante 20 minutos na minha zona mal eu saí de casa e foi a primeira vez que vi neve  Não estava previsto precipitação sequer. Algumas coisas são mesmo mágicas. 

Adorei!


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2020 às 12:21)

Valência hoje, descida de quase 20 °C em relação a ontem


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Fev 2020 às 20:35)

Estamos num bom ritmo 





A pensar levar o bicho para um sítio mais interessante...


----------



## hurricane (6 Fev 2020 às 21:03)

Aqui na Bélgica este inverno tem sido tao mas tao aborrecido!


----------



## hurricane (7 Fev 2020 às 16:27)

O Altantico Norte vai ter uma semana bem tempestuosa!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2020 às 01:06)

Fui para a rua na madrugada de sexta, previam -7ºC e fui para um local aqui perto descampado. Vento completamente nulo e céu limpo.

Registo por volta das 2h00 (am):





A estação do Aeroporto registou -7ºC à mesma hora, depois foi subindo devido ao vento.
Posso dizer que acho 1ºC com vento quase tão grave como -6ºC e vento nulo...mas foi uma experiência nova.


----------



## hurricane (9 Fev 2020 às 12:21)

Que temporal de vento aqui na Bélgica. A rajada maxima ja atingiu os 85km/h em Bruxelas mas na costa está ainda pior e ainda vai piorar. Em Inglaterra a situacao tambem está a ser grave.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Fev 2020 às 12:56)

City vs West Ham e Gladbach vs Koln cancelados devido à Ciara.


----------



## FSantos (10 Fev 2020 às 00:33)

1327 km/h a bordo de um 747!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-51433720


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Fev 2020 às 02:44)

*964,3 hPa* por aqui


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2020 às 20:49)

Um mega-tornado teria destruído metade de Paris.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Fev 2020 às 21:03)

Orion disse:


> Um mega-tornado teria destruído metade de Paris.


mega? do que leio fazem o mesmo que nós esta escrito mini


----------



## Tonton (11 Fev 2020 às 23:53)

11 de Fevereiro, mesmo???  

Europa - Lista de máximas de hoje mais altas  (> 20ºC)

_Alistro (77 m, France) 27.0 °C 
Tenerife - Sur Reina (77 m, Spain) 27.0 °C 
Málaga (54 m, Spain) 26.0 °C 
Murcia (62 m, Spain) 26.0 °C 
Xàtiva (88 m, Spain) 26.0 °C 
Maspalomas (31 m, Spain) 26.0 °C 
Málaga (7 m, Spain) 25.0 °C 
Valencia (62 m, Spain) 25.0 °C 
Solenzara (22 m, France) 25.0 °C 
Base Aérea de Alcantarilla (75 m, Spain) 25.0 °C 
Bastia - Poretta Airport (12 m, France) 25.0 °C 
Gran Canaria Airport (47 m, Spain) 25.0 °C 
Catania/Fontanarosa (17 m, Italy) 25.0 °C 
La Gomera Airport (219 m, Spain) 24.0 °C 
Abla (885 m, Spain) 24.0 °C 
Las Palmas (55 m, Spain) 24.0 °C 
Puerto de Mogán (10 m, Spain) 24.0 °C 
Lorca (320 m, Spain) 24.0 °C 
Naval Air Station Sigonella (22 m, Italy) 24.0 °C 
Pescara (11 m, Italy) 24.0 °C 
Termoli (44 m, Italy) 24.0 °C 
Bari/Palese Macchie (49 m, Italy) 24.0 °C 
Alicante (82 m, Spain) 24.0 °C 
Huércal-Overa (300 m, Spain) 24.0 °C 
Málaga (20 m, Spain) 24.0 °C 
Alicante- Elche Airport (31 m, Spain) 24.0 °C 
San Sebastián de La Gomera (15 m, Spain) 24.0 °C 
Vinalesa (11 m, Spain) 24.0 °C 
Tortosa (50 m, Spain) 23.0 °C 
Vinaròs (90 m, Spain) 23.0 °C 
Güímar (111 m, Spain) 23.0 °C 
Marina di Ginosa (12 m, Italy) 23.0 °C 
Santa Cruz de Tenerife (36 m, Spain) 23.0 °C 
Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (10 m, Spain) 23.0 °C 
Arrecife (21 m, Spain) 23.0 °C 
Pinoso (575 m, Spain) 23.0 °C 
San Giovanni Teatino (181 m, Italy) 23.0 °C 
Cieza (265 m, Spain) 23.0 °C 
Oliva (5 m, Spain) 23.0 °C 
Porreres (120 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
Brindisi/Casale (10 m, Italy) 22.0 °C 
Écija (130 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
Castellón de la Plana (35 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
San Javier (3 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
Jerez de la Frontera (28 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
Nice (27 m, France) 22.0 °C 
Utiel (761 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
Polinya (12 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
Tenerife - Los Rodeos (617 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
Lamia (14 m, Greece) 22.0 °C 
Vieste (5 m, Italy) 22.0 °C 
Xàbia (15 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
Gibraltar (5 m, Gibraltar) 22.0 °C 
Melilla (55 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
Puerto Naos (62 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
Puerto de la Cruz (31 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
Capo Bellavista (150 m, Italy) 22.0 °C 
Olbia (13 m, Italy) 22.0 °C 
Caravaca de la Cruz (643 m, Spain) 22.0 °C 
Fuerteventura Airport (30 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
Huelva (20 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
Córdoba (92 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
Andújar (10 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
La Roda de Andalucía (410 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
Kuçovë (33 m, Albania) 21.0 °C 
Desenzano del Garda (66 m, Italy) 21.0 °C 
Reggio Calabria (21 m, Italy) 21.0 °C 
Yecla (640 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
Demir Kapija (126 m, North Macedonia) 21.0 °C 
St Cruz / La Palma (31 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
Teruel (902 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
El Hierro Airport (32 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
Grottaglie (69 m, Italy) 21.0 °C 
Seville (31 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
Reus (76 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
Morón de la Frontera (88 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
SA POBLA SA CANOVA (40 m, Spain) 21.0 °C 
Ancona/Falconara (10 m, Italy) 21.0 °C 
Ayamonte (2 m, Spain) 21.0 °C _


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Fev 2020 às 01:43)

Tonton disse:


> 11 de Fevereiro, mesmo???
> 
> Europa - Lista de máximas de hoje mais altas  (> 20ºC)
> 
> ...



É curioso que, mais para o Interior, devido à nebulosidade, não se registaram máximas como as de Ayamonte.
Por exemplo, a estação de Castro Marim, com uma altitude de 50 metros e um pouco mais para o Interior, registou uma máxima de 18,4°C. 
Aposto que houve locais na Costa Algarvia onde a temperatura também chegou aos 20°C.


----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2020 às 18:02)

Noite tropical em Bastia (Córsega). 21,9 °C.


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2020 às 22:21)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Fev 2020 às 00:21)

Pek disse:


> Noite tropical em Bastia (Córsega). 21,9 °C.


Em fevereiro??


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2020 às 16:46)

Oloron 28,3 °C


----------



## Toby (18 Fev 2020 às 05:55)

Bom dia,

Estou em França, em Guyancourt.
Muito moderado mas sustentado, o frio do vento é bastante alto.
Eu estou entre estas duas estações:
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/toussus-le-noble/07146.html
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/trappes/07145.html

Na quinta-feira, vou voltar para Bruxelas. 
Na semana passada, em Bruxelas, pensei que estava no farol da Nazaré.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2020 às 21:23)

*Moscow meltdown: Russian capital has warmest January as experts point to global warming*

Fevereiro não está melhor.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2020 às 21:54)

Situação impressionante hoje nas Ilhas Canárias:

Tenerife, Golf del Sur. by: Elisa Harkness






*33.1ºC* de máxima numa estação AEMET de Las Palmas.


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2020 às 22:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Situação impressionante hoje nas Ilhas Canárias:
> 
> Tenerife, Golf del Sur. by: Elisa Harkness
> 
> ...



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-africa-2020.10258/#post-767052

Normalmente costumo colocar a parte das Ilhas Canárias no Seguimento de África.


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2020 às 10:57)




----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2020 às 15:19)

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-51611159

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-shropshire-51611485


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2020 às 21:56)

---


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2020 às 22:00)




----------



## hurricane (24 Fev 2020 às 22:56)

Parece que é desta que vem finalmente alguma neve para Bruxelas. Estao a prever para Quarta e Quinta. Mas com a imprevisibilidade tipica da neve, agora é nowcast!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2020 às 23:24)

Neve a ser prometida em Estocolmo há muito tempo... mas estamos num Inverno quente para aqui. Amanhã é possível acordar com a cidade branca finalmente. Primeira neve do ano na cidade?


----------



## hurricane (27 Fev 2020 às 09:01)

Aqui em Bruxelas ate ver tem sido desapontante, apesar de ja estar 'a espera disso. Ontem de madrugada e manha ainda cairam uns flocos, mas sem acumular. O mais incrivel é que a acumulou e nevou mais a escassos metros de onde morava. É incrivel como a neve é tao sensivel a mudancas de altitude minimas, principalmente quando a temperatura está no limite. Agora está a chover com 2C mas estao a preve uma ligeira descida com uma bolsa de ar frio e possivelmente neve pura mais logo. No entanto na regiao sul da Belgica e Ardenas tem nevado muito!


----------



## hurricane (27 Fev 2020 às 12:50)

Finalmente neva em Bruxelas, embora sem acumular. Estava a ver que nao a via este ano.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2020 às 13:13)

hurricane disse:


> Finalmente neva em Bruxelas, embora sem acumular. Estava a ver que nao a via este ano.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2020 às 13:30)

Estocolmo finalmente branca!

Um abraço daqui pessoal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Fev 2020 às 09:59)

*-15,6°C* sentidos 

Gällivare é só fantástico... paraíso.

Segunda foto sobre um lago congelado.


----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2020 às 13:33)

Anomalias de fevereiro...


----------



## hurricane (1 Mar 2020 às 16:19)

Aqui na Bélgica, Fevereiro foi mais um mes de anomalias positivas de temperatura altas. E o Inverno está entre os mais quentes desde que ha registos. O que valeu no mes passado foi a quantida de tempestades para dar alguma animacao.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2020 às 10:44)

Gällivare acordou hoje com mínima de -21,8°C e céu limpo.





Simplesmente incrível!

E consegui ver a Aurora no dia 29 de madrugada:


----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2020 às 14:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Gällivare acordou hoje com mínima de -21,8°C e céu limpo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grande espectáculo!


P.S.: O inverno volta à Península Ibérica


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2020 às 00:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Gällivare acordou hoje com mínima de -21,8°C e céu limpo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que delícia Guilherme  Que tudo esteja a correr pelo melhor a nível profissional também 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2020 às 12:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que delícia Guilherme  Que tudo esteja a correr pelo melhor a nível profissional também
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado, foi uma viagem incrível, recomendo imensamente.


----------



## Pek (3 Mar 2020 às 19:10)

Depressão Myriam. Rajadas máximas na Espanha na rede automática oficial:

- Gorramendi-GN (Navarra):.......... 208 km/h.
- Machichaco-AEMET (Biscaia):...... 174 km/h.


Barakaldo (Biscaia):


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2020 às 23:45)

Como já tinha dito noutro tópico, nestes próximos dias estou aqui em Alcorcón. Como não tenho as pressas das reuniões (relembro que foram canceladas por causa do covid-19), pude fazer passeio maior a caminho do local de estadia, onde irei ficar até segunda. 

Já tinha estado em Trujillo há uns belos anos, e gostei da vila. Acho que está bem mantida para uma vila campestre. 
No entanto, é de salientar o abandono de vários monumentos, como a Alcáçova. 




_Fonte: Wikimedia Commons 
_
No caminho, ainda deu para ver a tão detestada Central de Almaraz: 




_Fonte: Wikimedia Commons 
_
Ainda deu para parar num castelo bem conhecido a 100 km do destino: o Castelo-Palácio de Oropesa. 




_Fonte: Wikimedia Commons
_
Uma coisa curiosa é que a Área Metropolitana de Madrid é talvez a mais estranha a que alguma vez fui. A 20 km do centro de Madrid praticamente não há casas, é tudo campo. Para fazermos uma comparação: a Quinta da Marinha está a 27 km do centro de Lisboa e não é campo. 
A área metropolitana de Madrid é muito densa. O sítio onde estou (Alcorcón) tem 170.000 habitantes num espaço relativamente pequeno (mais habitantes que em todo o concelho de Almada).
No entanto, é uma cidade interessante, com parques e uma ótima ligação de transportes públicos com toda a área metropolitana. 




_Fonte: Wikimedia Commons
_
A estação de comboios suburbanos (Cercanías) é grande e estava bem limpa quando a vi esta tarde. 




_Fonte: Research Gate 
_
No entanto, há uma coisa que posso garantir: está um frio de rachar! Diria que neste momento devem estar uns 7 graus lá fora, com vento moderado a forte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mar 2020 às 23:06)

Boa noite,
Depois de uma noite ventosa e nublada, o dia acabou por limpar e esteve ótimo para ver as vistas. 
Fui, portanto, ao porto de Navacerrada e a Peñalara (pico mais alto da Serra de Guadarrama). As vistas e paisagens são incríveis, contrastando bastante com a secura de Castela. Infelizmente, pouca neve havia na Serra e somente havia algo a uma cota superior a 2100 metros (ou seja, no topo). Em 2010, quando estive de férias em Segóvia, havia neve numa cota de 800/900 metros. 




_Fonte: Agroinformación
_
A vista do topo da serra (Peñalara) é impressionante! De um lado, a enorme Meseta Central e a Serra de Urbión (nascente do Douro). Do outro, toda a cidade de Madrid e os Montes de Toledo e Cordilheira Ibérica ao longe. 





Aquela localidade é Segóvia. 

Neste momento devem estar uns 5°C e não está tanto vento como ontem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mar 2020 às 23:19)

Boa noite,
3° e último dia aqui por Alcorcón, ao pé de Madrid. Hoje foi o dia para conhecer a cidade capital de Espanha. 

Infelizmente há muita coisa fechada, e por isso não deu para ver muitos museus...
No entanto, deu para ver vários pontos da cidade. A Plaza Mayor, Parque do Retiro, Cuatro Torres Business Area e o concelho mais rico de Espanha, Alcobendas (com um salário médio superior a 4000€ mensais, contrastando com os 483€ de Zarza la Real, na Extremadura). 

Aqui estão algumas imagens dos sítios que visitei: 




_Fonte: Infoturistica





Fonte: Pestana_ 





_Fonte: Revista Placet 





_
Uma coisa boa de Madrid é que a cidade deve ser a única cidade a ter uma rede de metro de nível europeu na Península Ibérica. Praticamente não usei o carro hoje. 
No entanto, a nível de qualidade do serviço, acho que o Metro do Porto é melhor... 




_Fonte: Turismo en Madrid
_
Resumindo a questão da meteorologia, o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro e com muito frio (a mínima foi de 1 grau, mesmo não sendo um local de inversão térmica), mas o dia aqueceu e esteve sol até meio da tarde. Entretanto veio a frente já dissipada que afetou durante a manhã o Litoral Norte. O céu tornou-se nublado mas entretanto voltou a estar limpo e estão neste momento 11°C, mais quente que nas últimas noites. 

Amanhã volto para casa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2020 às 18:24)

Estocolmo com 10ºC de máxima...  Lapónia esteve com +4ºC hoje.

Inverno mais quente de sempre da capital da Suécia. E a caminho de uma Primavera também acima da média.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mar 2020 às 21:40)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi o dia de regresso a casa.
Ainda deu para visitar Toledo e os seus monumentos. 





_Fonte: Civitatis
_
Esteve sol e bastante calor! No carro ainda registei 22°C de temperatura em certas zonas. 

Espero não levar o _covid_ para Portugal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mar 2020 às 18:35)

Dia de chuva-neve por Estocolmo, infelizmente só desceu até aos 0,5ºC pelo que nada ficou no solo. Podia ter sido um nevão incrível visto que nunca tinha visto tanta chuva por aqui, parecia uma entrada Atlântica como já não via. 

Final do mês promete muito frio para aqui, veremos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mar 2020 às 11:10)

A estação meteorológica principal de Estocolmo localiza-se em Observatorielunden, local que tem os registos mais antigos de todo o mundo (desde 1756). No mapa de registos de temperatura média da cidade é claro o aquecimento no século XXI.





Temperatura mais alta: 36ºC (3 Julho 1811)
Temperatura mais baixa: -32ºC (20 Janeiro 1814)

Tentei tirar foto à estação mas está meio escondida pelos arbustos:





Não deixa de ser irónico que foram escolher dos sítios mais altos da cidade para fazer registos de temperatura. Contudo, são uns meros 43 metros de cota 





Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Mar 2020 às 13:21)

*-8,1ºC* hoje no aeroporto de Estocolmo, o que faz deste o dia mais frio do ano. Meses de Inverno foram claramente quentes e a Primavera está com umas belas entradas de Inverno ainda. Pressão chegou aos *1042,3 hPa*! 

A cidade deve continuar sem chuva até ao final do mês. As primeiras flores começam a crescer e folhas também.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mar 2020 às 17:27)

*11,5ºC *hoje pela capital da Suécia, quase 8 graus acima da média do mês. 

Anticiclone a trazer correntes quentes para aqui. Europa de Leste, por outro lado, com uma entrada bem fria.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mar 2020 às 13:25)

Bem, a Primavera continua a dar os seus frutos por Estocolmo. Ontem tivemos um aguaceiro de neve bem intenso:


A mínima na estação do Aeroporto foi de *-8,5ºC*, o que faz a temperatura mais baixa do ano  Nada de alarmar, que para a semana já dispara para os 15ºC...

Mais algumas fotos da cidade nos últimos dias:







Nascer do sol:






Pôr do Sol com vista para o terceiro maior lago da Suécia, o Malaren:






Dias correm para as 14 horas de sol. Vai ser interessante quando chegar a Junho e ainda haver luz a norte a noite toda!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2020 às 15:29)

Inverno por cá está a dar os últimos frutos. Espera-se uma semana de 13ºC durante 5 dias. Algumas imagens dos últimos dias, que também contou com o potencial último nevão na madrugada do dia 3 de Abril:











Hoje com céu limpo:











A Suécia é dos poucos países da Europa sem quarentena obrigatória, pelo que as ruas e avenidas continuam vivas. O povo já é por si mesmo distante socialmente, pelo que os que querem ficam em casa. 
Abraço para Portugal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2020 às 16:18)

*14,7ºC* ontem em Estocolmo, dia mais quente até agora. Sem grande chuva ou neve previstos, Abril águas mil não é algo para este lado ahah. Aliás, pelo que tenho notado, a cidade é bem seca a nível de pluviosidade. 

Dias devem continuar com máximas a rondar os 10ºC, o que é normal para Abril. Dias continuam a crescer a uma velocidade enorme, 14 horas hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2020 às 20:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *14,7ºC* ontem em Estocolmo, dia mais quente até agora. Sem grande chuva ou neve previstos, Abril águas mil não é algo para este lado ahah. Aliás, pelo que tenho notado, a cidade é bem seca a nível de pluviosidade.
> 
> Dias devem continuar com máximas a rondar os 10ºC, o que é normal para Abril. Dias continuam a crescer a uma velocidade enorme, 14 horas hoje.


Pois, é mais o frio do que a chuva por esses lados.  Segundo este site os meses mais chuvosos são os do verão e praticamente tem a mesma média anual que as zonas mais secas de Portugal.


----------



## hurricane (9 Abr 2020 às 21:27)

Aqui na Bélgica a Primavera comecou quase com Verao. Ontem bateu-se o record em Bruxelas de temperatura para o dia 8 de Abril com 24.1C. A media la continua bem acima.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2020 às 00:32)

O clima na Escandinávia é muito parecido com o clima da Irlanda. A costa norueguesa é escarpada e com um clima bem agreste. Por ação da orografia, as frentes que costumam passar pelo norte da Europa são bloqueadas pelas montanhas da Noruega e não passam para o leste da Noruega e Suécia. Por essa razão, a média anual no oeste da Escandinávia é de 2000 mm ou mais (o ponto mais chuvoso da Europa encontra-se na Noruega, se não estou em erro), mas em zonas como Estocolmo, na zona leste, os acumulados anuais nem sequer chegam aos 600 mm. Ora, 529 mm é a média anual de muitos sítios secos do Algarve e Alentejo...  



hurricane disse:


> Aqui na Bélgica a Primavera comecou quase com Verao. Ontem bateu-se o record em Bruxelas de temperatura para o dia 8 de Abril com 24.1C. A media la continua bem acima.


Faz bastante sentido. O mesmo fenómeno que tem provocado chuvas por cá está a provocar tempo quente por aí. Podes sempre dar uma olhada no Seguimento Meteorológico Livre, onde tenho feito um certo "acompanhamento" do evento subtropical que temos tido por aqui...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2020 às 00:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, é mais o frio do que a chuva por esses lados.  Segundo este site os meses mais chuvosos são os do verão e praticamente tem a mesma média anual que as zonas mais secas de Portugal.





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O clima na Escandinávia é muito parecido com o clima da Irlanda. A costa norueguesa é escarpada e com um clima bem agreste. Por ação da orografia, as frentes que costumam passar pelo norte da Europa são bloqueadas pelas montanhas da Noruega e não passam para o leste da Noruega e Suécia. Por essa razão, a média anual no oeste da Escandinávia é de 2000 mm ou mais (o ponto mais chuvoso da Europa encontra-se na Noruega, se não estou em erro), mas em zonas como Estocolmo, na zona leste, os acumulados anuais nem sequer chegam aos 600 mm. Ora, 529 mm é a média anual de muitos sítios secos do Algarve e Alentejo...
> 
> 
> Faz bastante sentido. O mesmo fenómeno que tem provocado chuvas por cá está a provocar tempo quente por aí. Podes sempre dar uma olhada no Seguimento Meteorológico Livre, onde tenho feito um certo "acompanhamento" do evento subtropical que temos tido por aqui...



Exatamente, a cidade é tão ou mais seca que certas regiões do Alentejo/Algarve. Contudo, água por aqui não falta...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2020 às 00:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Exatamente, a cidade é tão ou mais seca que certas regiões do Alentejo/Algarve. Contudo, água por aqui não falta...


Tem a ver com o número de dias de chuva. No Norte e Centro da Europa têm uma coisa chamada de corrente de jato. A corrente de jato transporta um ar muito húmido de oeste para leste, mas isso não significa propriamente que chova muito. A chuva só é muita se ocorrer convecção, ou seja, se houver montanhas ou uma temperatura algo decente. Por essa razão, aliás, é que os verões em zonas do Norte da Europa costumam ser até mais chuvosos que os invernos. Por outro lado, nos invernos ainda ocorrem assim uns nevõezinhos e uns nevoeiros gelados, mas na realidade não chove muito... 

A diferença é que no Norte da Europa a sensação é de que chove mais do que no Porto (o que é, na maior parte das vezes, falso). Isso deve-se ao facto de estar sempre muita humidade e aquele nevoeiro/morrinha fraca, o que conserva a humidade. Essa morrinha é trazida pela corrente de jato, e inclusive consegue chegar a zonas bem interiores como o sul/sudoeste da Rússia! 

E é também por essa razão que as secas são bem problemáticas no Norte da Europa que por aqui na Península Ibérica. No Norte da Europa, basta haver um mês com temperaturas continuamente acima dos 30°C e pouca humidade para que tudo seque (como aconteceu no verão de 2018) e depois demora sempre muito tempo para que tudo regresse ao normal. Por aqui basta uns meses de inverno com muita chuva e deixa de haver problemas (março de 2018 é claramente um desses exemplos).


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2020 às 01:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tem a ver com o número de dias de chuva. No Norte e Centro da Europa têm uma coisa chamada de corrente de jato. A corrente de jato transporta um ar muito húmido de oeste para leste, mas isso não significa propriamente que chova muito. A chuva só é muita se ocorrer convecção, ou seja, se houver montanhas ou uma temperatura algo decente. Por essa razão, aliás, é que os verões em zonas do Norte da Europa costumam ser até mais chuvosos que os invernos. Por outro lado, nos invernos ainda ocorrem assim uns nevõezinhos e uns nevoeiros gelados, mas na realidade não chove muito...
> 
> A diferença é que no Norte da Europa a sensação é de que chove mais do que no Porto (o que é, na maior parte das vezes, falso). Isso deve-se ao facto de estar sempre muita humidade e aquele nevoeiro/morrinha fraca, o que conserva a humidade. Essa morrinha é trazida pela corrente de jato, e inclusive consegue chegar a zonas bem interiores como o sul/sudoeste da Rússia!
> 
> E é também por essa razão que as secas são bem problemáticas no Norte da Europa que por aqui na Península Ibérica. No Norte da Europa, basta haver um mês com temperaturas continuamente acima dos 30°C e pouca humidade para que tudo seque (como aconteceu no verão de 2018) e depois demora sempre muito tempo para que tudo regresse ao normal. Por aqui basta uns meses de inverno com muita chuva e deixa de haver problemas (março de 2018 é claramente um desses exemplos).


A zona do Gerês, bem como algumas do Norte de Espanha devem ser das zonas mais chuvosas da Europa. Muito se pensa que por exemplo Londres é uma cidade chuvosa, mas nem por isso, tanto que as médias anuais da minha zona são idênticas ou até superiores. A zona Oeste do Reino Unido tem muitas montanhas, o que acaba por fazer um efeito idêntico àquele que ocorre na região Norte cujas assimetrias entre o Litoral/Interior são bem notáveis.

Berlim, Varsóvia, entre outras, são cidades cujos meses mais chuvosos do ano também são os do verão devido à convecção.


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2020 às 14:34)

As regiões mais frias não necessitam de tanta precipitação para manterem uma vegetação luxuriante, têm bem menos perdas por evapotranspiração. Na Europa apenas as regiões de clima mediterrâneo têm esta coincidência da estação chuvosa com os meses mais frios. Em grande parte dos climas a regra até costuma ser ao contrário: mais calor mais precipitação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2020 às 00:45)

Concordo com o que é dito, mas eu disse que não faltava água pelo facto de Estocolmo estar literalmente rodeada de água ahah. Mas sim, o facto da vegetação se manter bem verde com tanta secura é algo diferente de Portugal, como o Dan explicou.


----------



## slbgdt (12 Abr 2020 às 23:10)

Por Badajoz..
Tanta clarão em pouco tempo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2020 às 23:20)

slbgdt disse:


> Por Badajoz..
> Tanta clarão em pouco tempo.


Foi aqui... É um pouco longe de Badajoz: 
https://www.google.pt/maps/place/06...692f014a1c3334e1!8m2!3d38.954463!4d-5.8618982

De facto, as imagens de radar da AEMET estavam interessantes pela zona. Ao contrário do que aconteceu do lado de cá, como a Estremadura está bem longe da costa, a nortada tem pouca influência, ou seja, as trovoadas permanecem e não há uma espécie de "varrimento".


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2020 às 23:25)

slbgdt disse:


> Por Badajoz..
> Tanta clarão em pouco tempo.


Pois, a tal célula a Leste de Mérida...
Tal como referi no seguimento Sul, via os clarões dessa célula daqui e eram constantes. Só podia originar algo desse género, impressionante!


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2020 às 23:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, a tal célula a Leste de Mérida...
> Tal como referi no seguimento Sul, via os clarões dessa célula daqui e eram constantes. Só podia originar algo desse género, impressionante!


Exatamente, não era de admirar vermos daqui os clarões, bela célula.


----------



## slbgdt (13 Abr 2020 às 00:08)

slbgdt disse:


> Por Badajoz..
> Tanta clarão em pouco tempo.



Preguiça minha. A publicação é da meteobadajoz e meteu o nome das terras, mas nem vi no mapa


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2020 às 01:02)

Mais uns vídeos impressionantes!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2020 às 01:18)

Secura deverá continuar a reinar por aqui. Deixo algumas fotos da viagem para o arquipélago num dia raro de céu limpo:


----------



## Pedro Reis (14 Abr 2020 às 21:54)




----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2020 às 14:32)

*Unusually clear skies drove record loss of Greenland ice in 2019*


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Abr 2020 às 17:48)

Update: A última semana foi passada pelo arquipélago de Estocolmo. Tem um clima interessante. Consigo perceber porque é que os meses de Verão são os mais chuvosos por cá, visto que há bastante atividade convectiva.

As noites e as manhãs são geralmente de céu limpo, pela tarde inicia-se a procissão de cumulus desde o interior (movimento NO-SE), e alta intensificação assim que se atinge o arquipelágo/mar com aguaceiros de granizo constantes. As fotos têm vista para SE/E:




































Esta semana temos anomalias bem positivas na temperatura, amanhã poderei contar com uns belos *18ºC*... quase igual a Lisboa.

Boa semana!


----------



## hurricane (20 Abr 2020 às 21:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Update: A última semana foi passada pelo arquipélago de Estocolmo. Tem um clima interessante. Consigo perceber porque é que os meses de Verão são os mais chuvosos por cá, visto que há bastante atividade convectiva.
> 
> As noites e as manhãs são geralmente de céu limpo, pela tarde inicia-se a procissão de cumulus desde o interior (movimento NO-SE), e alta intensificação assim que se atinge o arquipelágo/mar com aguaceiros de granizo constantes. As fotos têm vista para SE/E:
> 
> ...



Aproveita bem essas trovoadas e tempestades. As maiores trovoadas que ja vi na vida foram aqui na Bélgica. Os meses de Maio a Julho sao um fantasticos nisso!


----------



## FJC (21 Abr 2020 às 06:53)

Espetáculo de depressão no Mediterrâneo! Parece estar a interagir com a que está a passar por Portugal.....


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2020 às 20:10)

Por estes lados teve-se máxima de *17,6ºC*  Já se tem mais de 15 horas de luz solar.


----------



## 1337 (21 Abr 2020 às 20:45)

Mais uns dias e já voltas a ter máximas de 10 ou 9 graus hehe


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2020 às 23:43)

1337 disse:


> Mais uns dias e já voltas a ter máximas de 10 ou 9 graus hehe


Não me importo  Mas de facto hoje caí no estereótipo de 18ºC = t-shirt time, enquanto que se estivesse em Lisboa estaria ainda bem agasalhado ahah. Estar tanto tempo abaixo de 10ºC quase que reforma o teu corpo e a sensação de temperatura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Abr 2020 às 23:42)

Ontem foi dia de visitar o parque nacional de Tyresta num trail de 15km, uma das belezas naturais intocadas com pinheiros centenários sem vista de acabar. A lembrar bastante certas regiões de Portugal.
















Cirrus continuaram a dominar o final dos dias anticiclónicos. O "pequeno Verão" acaba hoje por aqui. Sem dúvida que foi uma semana "bloom" na Escandinávia, com a maioria das folhas a crescerem nas árvores e a neve a derreter aceleradamente no norte.











A caminho das 16 horas de luz


----------



## hurricane (24 Abr 2020 às 11:22)

Aqui na Bélgica este mes de Abril tem sido quente e extremamente seco. Só a temperatura minima é que tem estado na média. No sul da Holanda, tem havido inclusivé incendios florestais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2020 às 19:33)

*La lluvia ha dejado 75 litros en la zona sur esta madrugada*

https://andaluciainformacion.es/jer...ndaciones-tras-las-lluvias-de-esta-madrugada/


----------



## Pek (27 Abr 2020 às 21:31)

Alicante hoje:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Abr 2020 às 23:01)

Curiosos os acumulados de Alicante desde o início do ano hidrológico. Ora vejamos:  
- Outubro: 55,8 mm
- Novembro: 13,8 mm
- Dezembro: 89,1 mm
- Janeiro: 55,8 mm
- Fevereiro: 2,3 mm
- Março: 132,9 mm
- Abril: 65,5 mm
- Total: 415,2 mm

O acumulado de Alicante é mais baixo que o meu (447,9 mm), mas o que é mais impressionante é que Alicante é uma das zonas mais secas da Península, com uma média no período outubro-abril de cerca de 200 mm, ou até mesmo menos do que isso. Já aqui na minha zona a média costuma ser até ao momento de 543 mm. Ou seja, choveu incrivelmente bem no Levante comparando com a minha região!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Abr 2020 às 14:30)

Por Estocolmo teremos uma semana abaixo da média, já tivemos madrugadas com temperatura negativa e ainda hoje caiu água-neve. Máxima para hoje deve rondar os 4ºC. Grande contraste com a semana passada.


----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2020 às 00:25)

Alicante ontem:


----------



## hurricane (29 Abr 2020 às 08:52)

Aqui na Bélgica ja vieram ontem umas trovoadas de Primavera e chuvas fortes. Ao fim de tanto tempo sem chover, ate soube bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Abr 2020 às 12:34)

*-2,1ºC* de mínima, quase garantidamente a última minima negativa da capital sueca nos próximos meses. 

Muita chuva a vir amanhã, Maio começa em grande.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2020 às 22:58)




----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mai 2020 às 13:57)

Os últimos dias têm sido de mais atividade convectiva pelo centro/este da Suécia. O lago tem um efeito sobre as células interessante, um autêntico boom, sistema gigantesco:


----------



## hurricane (5 Mai 2020 às 09:39)

Aqui na Bélgica, o mes de Abril foi um dos mais quentes registados e extremamente seco. A humanidade relativa em média bateu inclusive records de tao baixa que foi


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2020 às 09:22)

O mês de Maio contínua abaixo da média por Estocolmo. Temperaturas de Abril continuam a reinar, sempre abaixo de 11ºC agora e até podem voltar as mínimas negativas. Isto corresponde a anomalias de -6ºC associadas às normais. Na quarta-feira prevêem 5ºC de máxima, quase 12ºC abaixo da média e algo típico de Janeiro. 
Isto quando já se tem cerca de 18 horas de luz! 

Pelas 22h05:


----------



## 1337 (11 Mai 2020 às 15:58)

Se fosse 12 graus acima era notícia , assim é normal e não se passa nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2020 às 16:07)

1337 disse:


> Se fosse 12 graus acima era notícia , assim é normal e não se passa nada.


Sempre com as mesmas bocas.


----------



## 1337 (11 Mai 2020 às 16:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sempre com as mesmas bocas.


Já sabes


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2020 às 18:06)

Chuva e água-neve por Estocolmo hoje, estiveram praticamente 2ºC o dia todo e a máxima foi há pouco tempo de 6ºC. 10ºC abaixo da média. 

Céu limpo agora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mai 2020 às 16:59)

Mínima de *-2ºC. *Atividade convectiva continua forte nos últimos dias, contudo sem trovoada. 

Apesar das 17 horas de luz solar direta, pode-se dizer que já não é completamente noite. Estocolmo já entrou na sombra do Nautical Twilight a noite toda, o sol encontra-se apenas 11º abaixo do horizonte. Há sempre um tom alaranjado quando se olha para norte. 

Pelas 02h15:






E nascer do sol pelas 04h11:






O bloom verde contínua:


----------



## Paelagius (15 Mai 2020 às 02:24)

Forte temporal em Milão


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mai 2020 às 17:37)

Mais uma mínima negativa por Estocolmo, este Maio frio tem se esticado bem. A semana passada e esta têm sido praticamente iguais, manhãs de céu limpo e a partir das 11h convecção com força. Acredito que seja um padrão recorrente o Verão todo, quase como acontece em Espanha, daí os acumulados serem maiores nestes meses. Noites costumam ser de céu limpo. 

Boa semana a todos!


----------



## hurricane (27 Mai 2020 às 11:02)

Por Bruxelas continua o tempo seco e veraniante. Na Flandres ja existem restricoes ao uso de agua. Esta Primavera tem sido muito solarenga e agradavel. Nao fosse o Covid-19 para estragar este bom tempo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2020 às 19:50)

Por Estocolmo as temperaturas de Maio finalmente chegaram, embora tarde. Mês deve acabar com anomalia de -2ºC. 

Dia 26 de Maio registou-se *23,3ºC*, temperatura mais alta do ano:







Por hoje, um halo solar:






Mas nada de reclamar que nos primeiros dias de Junho já se prevê +25ºC... Verão chegou oficialmente, mesmo a tempo das férias.

Boa semana a todos.


----------



## hurricane (29 Mai 2020 às 11:57)

Abril e Maio os meses mais secos na Belgica desde 1833. A situacao quer na Holanda quer na Belgica está a ficar muito grave.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jun 2020 às 18:56)

Esta semana calor veio em força para a Suécia. Estocolmo marcou *26,3ºC* de máxima na segunda. Temperatura mais alta do país foi de *30,4ºC* em Delsbo (bem a norte de Estocolmo). Algumas imagens dos últimos dias passados na cidade e a norte do arquipélago (kayak e trail junto à costa):































O final da primeira quinzena promete mais calor pela costa, no golfo da Bótnia, principalmente na Finlândia e países bálticos. 

Contam-se os dias para o dia com mais luz solar do ano, já vamos nas 18h30.


----------



## hurricane (17 Jun 2020 às 21:19)

Grande temporal de trovoada e 1 hora e meia de chuva esta tarde aqui em Bruxelas. Já tinha saudades destes temporais de Verao.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2020 às 18:51)

Bem...


----------



## Toby (18 Jun 2020 às 19:55)

Madrid 15/06/2020


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2020 às 15:45)




----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2020 às 13:06)

+/- europe 

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verkhoiansk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2020 às 15:56)

Toby disse:


> +/- europe
> 
> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verkhoiansk


Lá se vai o pergelissolo...


----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2020 às 20:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Lá se vai o pergelissolo...



Tenho tentado perceber do que estava a falar (tradutores dão: pergola ) 

Pergelissolo = Pergélisol 
Bem, eu vou dormir um pouco menos idiota.  

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pergélisol
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pergelissolo


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2020 às 21:52)

Toby disse:


> Tenho tentado perceber do que estava a falar (tradutores dão: pergola )
> 
> Pergelissolo = Pergélisol
> Bem, eu vou dormir um pouco menos idiota.
> ...


Quando aprendi, ainda se dizia _permafrost_  Mas vá, é preciso defender a língua portuguesa


----------



## Toby (23 Jun 2020 às 06:55)

maxi ontem


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jun 2020 às 13:21)

Pela Suécia, as estações da Lapónia continuam a marcar as máximas mais altas, muitas além dos 30ºC. O mar Báltico está a aquecer a um ritmo perigoso, visto que a maioria do mar já está acima dos 15ºC e há muitas estações já a registar além dos 20ºC, com anomalias de +6ºC... 

Publicarei fotos de algumas viagens quando tiver mais tempo 
Abraço para Portugal!


----------



## Toby (27 Jun 2020 às 20:32)

Boa tarde,

Os franceses foram abalados na noite de sexta-feira para sábado.( Eternel guerre France Belgique )


----------



## hurricane (27 Jun 2020 às 22:11)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Os franceses foram abalados na noite de sexta-feira para sábado.( Eternel guerre France Belgique )



E aqui em Bruxelas nem uma gota. As trovoadas morriam todas aqui na zona central da Bélgica.


----------



## Toby (28 Jun 2020 às 05:54)

Bom dia,

Chuva acumulada do episódio da trovoada de sexta-feira.










nada sobre Bruxelas

https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/bruxelles-woluve-saint-pierre/000CV.html







Talvez hoje:


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jun 2020 às 19:39)

Quando dizem que o Verão dura 5 dias na Escandinávia, não é brincadeira. 5 dias consecutivos em Estocolmo com 30ºC, o que valeram apartamentos bem quentes (e não preparados para isto), e belos dias de praia. A água do lago que desagua na capital deve estar uns 21/22ºC, muito bom.

Temperaturas abaixo dos 20ºC voltarão e não se sabe até quando.

O Báltico está extremamente quente, visto que nem a escala aguenta:


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2020 às 19:44)

Depois dos 5 dias de Verão, muitos recordes de máxima quebrados e do Junho mais quente de sempre na Suécia, parece que o mês de Julho promete ser bem abaixo da média. Temperaturas não passam dos 18ºC em Estocolmo e continuarão assim, com chuva.


----------



## hurricane (4 Jul 2020 às 21:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Depois dos 5 dias de Verão, muitos recordes de máxima quebrados e do Junho mais quente de sempre na Suécia, parece que o mês de Julho promete ser bem abaixo da média. Temperaturas não passam dos 18ºC em Estocolmo e continuarão assim, com chuva.



Aqui na Bélgica, o mes de Junho tambem foi mais quente que a normal, mas sem bater recordes. Desde o inicio do ano, todos os meses estiveram com temperaturas acima da média.


----------



## Toby (8 Jul 2020 às 13:07)




----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2020 às 19:27)

Eu gosto das cores... 
Vê-se a massa da trovoada a aproximar-se de Portugal.


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 18:19)

Italia!


----------



## Elche (28 Jul 2020 às 13:36)

Boa tarde de Elche. Atualmente, temos *32,2ºC* e o céu está limpo.

Buenas tardes desde Elche. En estos momentos tenemos *32,2ºC*, con 50% de humedad y cielo despejado.


----------



## Iceberg (28 Jul 2020 às 18:50)

Bela linha de instabilidade que se formou esta tarde na diagonal atravessando a Europa continental (até rimou!). 






Resultando nas correspondentes descargas elétricas.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jul 2020 às 19:42)

Alguém sabe de que é feito do @Pek ?


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jul 2020 às 21:31)

Iceberg disse:


> Bela linha de instabilidade que se formou esta tarde na diagonal atravessando a Europa continental (até rimou!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceberg (29 Jul 2020 às 08:49)

Desculpem, por não ser o tópico apropriado, e embora já tenha uns bons anos disto, não costumava colocar fotografias nas minhas mensagens, mas recordem-me qual a melhor forma de o fazer, de maneira a que estas não atualizem no próprio forum, como acontece por exemplo com as imagens de satélite.


----------



## J.S. (30 Jul 2020 às 18:26)

Amanhã 35 C na minha cidade de Middelburg na Holanda! Quase o mais quente do pais, que não e tão exceptional...Que calor!? Sim....mas ao outro lado estamos mais e mais habituada a estas temperaturas....


----------



## 1337 (30 Jul 2020 às 23:37)

J.S. disse:


> Amanhã 35 C na minha cidade de Middelburg na Holanda! Quase o mais quente do pais, que não e tão exceptional...Que calor!? Sim....mas ao outro lado estamos mais e mais habituada a estas temperaturas....


Fosse o nosso mal um dia ou outro de 35ºC por aqui lol


----------



## Toby (31 Jul 2020 às 15:50)

Bom dia,

Intervenção rápida, está a ficar quente na Bélgica.
Esta noite é susceptível de trazer trovoadas ou trovoadas. Habitual na Bélgica.


----------



## hurricane (31 Jul 2020 às 16:31)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Intervenção rápida, está a ficar quente na Bélgica.
> Esta noite é susceptível de trazer trovoadas ou trovoadas. Habitual na Bélgica.



É verdade. Muito calor por aqui. O primeiro dia realmente quente deste Verao. Temperatura de 36.3C as 17h na estacao de Uccle.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2020 às 23:18)

Situação algo complicada no Norte de Itália...


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2020 às 01:37)

Fantástico!


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 10:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Situação algo complicada no Norte de Itália...


Derivado a uma cutt off centrada naquela região, nos próximos dias prevê-se forte instabilidade, no norte de Itália, Suíça, Áustria etc.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2020 às 14:27)

Temperaturas extremamente elevadas ontem em Espanha:





AEMET


----------



## Toby (3 Ago 2020 às 13:14)

Hoje; Oostduinkerke (costa belga)


----------



## hurricane (5 Ago 2020 às 15:03)

E finalmente a Bélgica teve um mes com temperaturas abaixo da média. Julho foi relativamente frio. No entanto a 31 de Julho registou-se a terceira temperatura mais alta registada na estacao de Uccle. E Agosto já tem sido bem mais quente. Mas o que de facto há a salientar é o numero baixissimo de dias com trovoada, batendo um recorde de apenas 3 dias. De facto este ano tem sido muito fraco em trovoadas por aqui.


----------



## J.S. (6 Ago 2020 às 21:05)

Ola pessoal....que calor a ca outra vez. A previsão ate terça (11-08) para a minha cidade (Middelburg):

Tmin/Tmax:
sexta:......20/34
Sabado:---21/36-37
Domingo:.....26/37
Segunda: 26/38
Terça: 28/?

Em Ingles: from 1997-2019 I have never had one day with a minimum > 20,0 C. So imagine what a minimum of 26 or 28 degrees means. We have had more temperatures of 37-38 and 41 C last year. So the minima if this model is correct (Arpege) and it tends to be very good most of the time, it is a true record. I am SOOOO glad I installed a big pool in my garden last May!


----------



## Toby (8 Ago 2020 às 06:51)

Bom dia,

Vermelho em todo o lado, sem recorde de t°  






https://wow.meteo.be/fr/

https://www.infoclimat.fr/historic-details-evenement-2859-canicule-d-ao-ucirct-2020.html


----------



## hurricane (9 Ago 2020 às 16:45)

Bem o tempo na Bélgica está impossivel. Ontem já se bateu o recordo de Agosto em Uccle com 35.9C. Hoje nao está tao elevada, nos 33C mas como choveu e trovejou de manha, ficou mais húmido o que custa ainda mais a aguentar. As mínimas entao estao mesmo tropicais. E assim vai continuar até Quinta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2020 às 12:05)

Bonito SCM em Espanha: 






Calor é ter 34.9ºC às 4 h da manhã, em Cabo de Gata. Deve andar as gatas em biquini.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2020 às 12:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bonito SCM em Espanha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoje e amanhã vai ser a bombar em Espanha, e nós por cá é sempre a mesma miséria.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2020 às 20:30)

Impressionante


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2020 às 21:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Impressionante



Esta estação no Wunderground localizada em Estepa (Sevilha) regista uns impressionantes 91.3 mm. 

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IESTEPA2


*Una fuerte tormenta de verano sorprende a los vecinos de Estepa*


https://sevilla.abc.es/provincia/se...ende-vecinos-estepa-202008111727_noticia.html


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2020 às 21:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta estação no Wunderground localizada em Estepa (Sevilha) regista uns impressionantes 91.3 mm.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IESTEPA2


Não deve escapar muito à realidade, imagens impressionantes!
Segundo essa estação, houve dois períodos de precipitação torrencial sendo que o primeiro acumulou cerca de 37mm e o segundo quase 55mm.
Da primeira célula já não se consegue obter imagens, mas da última sim. Estepa fica entre Osuna e Puente Genil, foi mesmo em cheio. 






Acumulado em 6 horas segundo o radar da AEMET:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Ago 2020 às 22:31)

No ano passado, a 6 de abril de 2019, passei pela zona de Estepa, onde ocorreu esta trovoada. A ideia era rumar para Granada para passar umas férias, depois duma pausa para almoço em Sevilha.  Em Sevilha naquele momento estavam 14°C com céu muito nublado e prestes a chover. Ao irmos para leste, apareceu a chuva, que nos acompanharia nos 200 km seguintes. A chuva foi-se tornando cada vez mais torrencial e, na zona de Estepa, nunca mais me vou esquecer do que aconteceu. Trovões fortes, relâmpagos constantes, granizo, descida da temperatura para os 6°C e, logo depois de passar a trovoada, uma rajada de vento súbita que com certeza superava os 60 km/h.  O tempo estava tão adverso que tive que diminuir a velocidade do máximo de 120 para 80 km/h. Aquela trovoada parecia uma daquelas dos filmes dos Estados Unidos, só que em Espanha. No entanto, segundo a estação meteorológica de Estepa, no dia em que passei aquela trovoada apenas acumulou 11 mm, portanto eu nem quero imaginar como terá sido esta de hoje que acumulou mais de 90 mm. Impressionante!


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2020 às 20:24)




----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2020 às 11:05)

A Roménia enfrenta uma grande seca pondo muitas culturas agrícolas em risco:

https://pt.euronews.com/2020/08/17/romenia-regista-maior-seca-do-seculo


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2020 às 22:02)

Hoje, em Verona:


----------



## joralentejano (25 Ago 2020 às 18:49)

Assustador!


----------



## Pek (31 Ago 2020 às 09:57)

Vega del Alberche (Província de Ávila) hoje com -10,7 ºC:

O famoso experimento em 31 de Agosto:

P.S.: Picos da Europa ontem:


----------



## Pek (31 Ago 2020 às 10:57)

E para completar, nas Ilhas Baleares.... Sem necessidade de comentários

- A partir do 0:14:


----------



## Toby (31 Ago 2020 às 13:10)

Pek disse:


> Vega del Alberche (Província de Ávila) hoje com -10,7 ºC:
> 
> O famoso experimento em 31 de Agosto:



prazer em lê-lo novamente


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Ago 2020 às 16:15)

Pek disse:


> E para completar, nas Ilhas Baleares.... Sem necessidade de comentários
> 
> - A partir do 0:14:



Sejas bem-regressado @Pek .   Abraços


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2020 às 20:57)

Pek disse:


> Vega del Alberche (Província de Ávila) hoje com -10,7 ºC:
> 
> O famoso experimento em 31 de Agosto:
> 
> P.S.: Picos da Europa ontem:



Saudades destes registos magníficos, @Pek .


----------



## hurricane (1 Set 2020 às 09:14)

Mais um mes a bater records na Bélgica. Agosto foi o segundo mais quente desde que há registos, apenas atras de Agosto de 1997. E nao tivesse sido a última semana com tempo de Outono e teria sido claramente o mais quente. Já comeca a ser norma as temperaturas estarem acima da norma. lol


----------



## 1337 (1 Set 2020 às 10:57)

hurricane disse:


> Mais um mes a bater records na Bélgica. Agosto foi o segundo mais quente desde que há registos, apenas atras de Agosto de 1997. E nao tivesse sido a última semana com tempo de Outono e teria sido claramente o mais quente. Já comeca a ser norma as temperaturas estarem acima da norma. lol


Pois claro, Julho passado foi mesmo essa norma


----------



## hurricane (1 Set 2020 às 11:33)

1337 disse:


> Pois claro, Julho passado foi mesmo essa norma



Neste ano de 2020, só Julho esteve abaixo da normal e em 4 meses (dos 8 meses já passados), nao só estiveram acima, como estiverem muito acima da normal. Portanto faca de lá as suas conclusoes.


----------



## Pek (7 Set 2020 às 17:53)

Toby disse:


> prazer em lê-lo novamente





Dias Miguel disse:


> Sejas bem-regressado @Pek .   Abraços





algarvio1980 disse:


> Saudades destes registos magníficos, @Pek .



Muito obrigado! Abraços!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Set 2020 às 21:49)

Efeitos da DANA nas Ilhas Baleares hoje:

Destaque para os 120.4mm em Calvià, dos quais 73.8mm caíram em 1 hora. Impressionante!











AEMET


----------



## hurricane (15 Set 2020 às 21:03)

Recorde de Setembro batido hoje na Bélgica. Neste momento as 10 da noite, estao 26 graus! É algo completamente inédito.


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2020 às 21:56)

hurricane disse:


> Recorde de Setembro batido hoje na Bélgica. Neste momento as 10 da noite, estao 26 graus! É algo completamente inédito.


Mas o que é recorde? Estarem 26ºC ás 10 da noite?


----------



## rozzo (15 Set 2020 às 22:32)

1337 disse:


> Mas o que é recorde? Estarem 26ºC ás 10 da noite?


Não.
Foram batidos imensos recordes de máxima de Setembro em vários países da Europa Central. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2020 às 01:32)

rozzo disse:


> Não.
> Foram batidos imensos recordes de máxima de Setembro em vários países da Europa Central.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Assim está melhor explicado.


----------



## Toby (16 Set 2020 às 08:06)

https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/archives/15/septembre/2020/uccle-ukkle/06447.html
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observati...2020/bruxelles-woluve-saint-pierre/000CV.html
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/archives/15/septembre/2020/beauvechain/06458.html
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/archives/15/septembre/2020/herhet/000M0.html


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (16 Set 2020 às 08:20)

Parece que se irá formar um Medicane junto à Grécia.


----------



## Toby (16 Set 2020 às 08:35)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Parece que se irá formar um Medicane junto à Grécia.







https://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/medicane-cassilda-greece-mk/


----------



## Toby (16 Set 2020 às 11:39)

https://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Pek (16 Set 2020 às 16:38)




----------



## Toby (17 Set 2020 às 18:32)

http://www.keraunos.org/actualites/...al-like-cyclone-TMS-TLC-16-18-septembre-grece














http://www.emy.gr/emy/en/warning/weather_warnings_html?type=EDKF&number=4&language=gr


----------



## Pek (22 Set 2020 às 11:26)

Minha casa (Llucmaçanes, Menorca) ontem ao anoitecer até a chegada da chuva:


----------



## Toby (26 Set 2020 às 07:48)




----------



## hurricane (26 Set 2020 às 10:48)

Toby disse:


>



Confirmo. O que tem chovido aqui na Bélgica. Há muito tempo que nao chovia tanto tempo seguido. É um banda de chuva continua sobre a Bélgica.


----------



## VimDePantufas (26 Set 2020 às 13:23)

Que estranhos tempos este ou talvez não.
Na França vi hoje pela manhã a neve caia com intensidade em muitos locais acima dos 1200 msm.
Dizem os entendids que há 50 anos nao nevava tão cedo .


----------



## hurricane (26 Set 2020 às 13:35)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Que estranhos tempos este ou talvez não.
> Na França vi hoje pela manhã a neve caia com intensidade em muitos locais acima dos 1200 msm.
> Dizem os entendids que há 50 anos nao nevava tão cedo .



Este post acho que estaria melhor no seguimento Europa  Mas é verdade. Este mes de Setembro tem sido de extremos. Ainda ha duas a temperatura bateu recordes na Bélgica e agora está frio como se fosse Inverno.


----------



## 1337 (26 Set 2020 às 14:50)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Que estranhos tempos este ou talvez não.
> Na França vi hoje pela manhã a neve caia com intensidade em muitos locais acima dos 1200 msm.
> Dizem os entendids que há 50 anos nao nevava tão cedo .


----------



## Pek (26 Set 2020 às 15:21)

Ciutadella (Menorca) ontem:

Pla de Beret (1840 m, província de Lérida) agora:


----------



## hurricane (26 Set 2020 às 17:49)

Este inicio de Outono tem sido bem interessante. Com sorte ainda vamos ter um Inverno bem frio e com muita neve


----------



## Pek (26 Set 2020 às 21:20)

Vale de Aran / Vale de Arão (província de Lérida) hoje:


----------



## Toby (27 Set 2020 às 07:49)

Não há neve na Bélgica mas areia
Obrigado Odette


----------



## Toby (27 Set 2020 às 07:52)

Chuva, vento, geada


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2020 às 11:25)

Webcam do Teso dera Mina (Baqueira Beret, Vale de Aran, província de Lérida) agora. Muito vento em áreas expostas:

















P.S.: Noite e manhã gélidas em altitude. Mínima de *-12,2 ºC *na Pica d'Estats (3144 m, província de Lérida)


----------



## Toby (28 Set 2020 às 09:04)

vários recordes quebrados na Suíça










https://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/ho...neige-a-montana-pour-un-mois-de-septembr.html


----------



## hurricane (28 Set 2020 às 09:57)

Aqui continua a chuva constante. Desde sexta-feira que tem chovido quase continuamente. E parece que vem lá mais para o final da semana.


----------



## Toby (28 Set 2020 às 16:18)

Milhares de ovelhas bloqueadas pela neve em Savoie

Vários rebanhos de ovelhas nos pastos da montanha têm estado presos nas montanhas desde sexta-feira passada.


----------



## Toby (30 Set 2020 às 17:50)




----------



## Toby (1 Out 2020 às 11:14)




----------



## Toby (1 Out 2020 às 13:27)




----------



## Toby (1 Out 2020 às 15:42)

normalmente primeiro ponto de entrada
https://www.windmorbihan.com/feu-de-kerroch


----------



## Toby (2 Out 2020 às 06:57)

Belle Ile Le Talut: 186.1 km/h
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/belle-ile-le-talut/07207.html?metar

Ile de Croix: 157 km/h
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/ile-de-groix-beg-melen/07203.html?metar

Ile d'Yeu: 119.2 km/h
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/ile-d-yeu-st-sauveur/07300.html#highlight=05


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2020 às 09:57)




----------



## Toby (2 Out 2020 às 18:51)

Ventos fortes multiponto na Europa


----------



## Pek (3 Out 2020 às 19:53)

Província de Navarra hoje:

- Larra (1680-1720 m, vale do Roncal)

- Belagua (*900 m*, vale do Roncal)

Cores de outono e neve




Paula Bescos
@paula_bescos

Belagua














8:36 p. m. · 3 oct. 2020·Twitter for Android


- Abodi (1340-1570 m, vale de Salazar)


Província de Huesca hoje:

Iberia Meteo y Naturaleza
@iberiameteo
Nevada más que maja en la mitad occidental pirenaica. Un par de capturas de cámaras web oscenses en los entornos de Respomuso (2140 m) y Linza (1340 m).









1:14 p. m. · 3 oct. 2020·Twitter Web App



P.S.: A divisão espanhola da ESA (European Space Agency) retuitou minha foto


----------



## hurricane (3 Out 2020 às 20:07)

Parece-me que este outono-inverno vai ser interessante na Europa! Será que é desta que vou finalmente ter um nevao em Bruxelas a la anos 2009-2010-2011?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2020 às 23:16)

*Autoridades resgatam em França 21 pessoas dadas como desaparecidas em Itália*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...21-pessoas-dadas-como-desaparecidas-em-italia


----------



## Toby (4 Out 2020 às 07:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Autoridades resgatam em França 21 pessoas dadas como desaparecidas em Itália*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...21-pessoas-dadas-como-desaparecidas-em-italia


----------



## Toby (4 Out 2020 às 07:28)




----------



## Paelagius (4 Out 2020 às 07:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Autoridades resgatam em França 21 pessoas dadas como desaparecidas em Itália*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...21-pessoas-dadas-como-desaparecidas-em-italia



Ontem, entrei em contacto em chamadas com pessoas na região da Liguria a reportar que estavam perante um aluvião com receio de perder telecomunicações e porque não havia electricidade para manter a carga nos telemóveis. Encontravam-se em partes mais altas esperando que o nível da água baixasse.


----------



## Toby (4 Out 2020 às 09:31)




----------



## Toby (4 Out 2020 às 09:35)

Descarga de água da chuva para o mar


----------



## Toby (4 Out 2020 às 18:21)

Para perceber os danos que 500mm de água podem causar, ver os n°s nas duas fotos.


----------



## Toby (5 Out 2020 às 18:20)

https://meteofrance.com/actualites-...k2wY1LqfkKZdAzPYrndTNGpjWgxcmHdkZlKWBMc0MHyoQ

O Contexto: Uma tempestade extraordinariamente intensa e precoce

A tempestade Alex fez um aterro sobre a Bretanha na noite de 1 para 2 de Outubro antes de se dirigir para o Golfo da Biscaia. Alex é o resultado de uma escavação muito rápida de um sistema de baixa pressão sobre o Atlântico, a cerca de 600 km da Bretanha. 
Tal escavação foi possível graças a uma forte dinâmica em altitude, e em particular ao "jacto de água". Esta corrente de ventos muito fortes localizada entre a troposfera e a estratosfera tem uma grande influência sobre as condições meteorológicas nas nossas latitudes.

Uma perturbação muito chuvosa envolveu o sistema de baixa pressão mínima e afectou uma grande metade oriental da França.
O fluxo sul associado, carregado de ar quente e húmido, provocou chuvas intensas e tempestuosas nos Alpes-Marítimos e no Var oriental. Foram registados totais excepcionais, mesmo sem precedentes, de pluviosidade.
Totais excepcionais de pluviosidade

Na sexta-feira às 6 da manhã, o departamento Alpes-Maritimes foi colocado em alerta vermelho de "inundação de chuva". A precipitação acumulada atingiu 200 a 350 mm, localmente 450 a 500 mm no interior. A zona costeira foi um pouco mais poupada, com precipitações acumuladas de cerca de 40 a 80 mm, localmente 120 mm.

Durante o episódio, 560 milhões de toneladas de água caíram sobre este departamento, ou seja, cerca de 190.000 piscinas olímpicas.

Em poucas horas, foram medidos os totais recordes de pluviosidade:

  500,2 mm em Saint-Martin-Vésubie em 24 horas, ou pouco mais de três meses de chuva. Este valor é um recorde absoluto para o resort e para todo o departamento Alpes-Maritimes ;
  380,4 mm em Andon, o equivalente a dois meses e meio de chuva em Outubro;
  355,2 mm em Clãs, o equivalente a 3 meses de chuva;
  335,5 mm no Coursegoules, o equivalente a 2 meses de chuva;
  319 mm em Le Mas, equivalente a 2 meses;
  271 mm em Breil-sur-Roya, ou 2 meses;
  199 mm em Sospel, ou 1 mês e meio de chuva;
  178 mm em Caussols, 1 mês de chuva.

Este vasto complexo de baixa pressão continuará a afectar a França este fim-de-semana, particularmente o norte da Bretanha e a parte sudoeste do país, que será afectada por fortes acumulações de chuva.
Alterações climáticas: episódios cada vez mais frequentes e intensos

A análise dos acontecimentos pluviométricos mediterrânicos extremos ao longo das últimas décadas revela uma intensificação da precipitação intensa (+22% sobre os totais diários máximos anuais entre 1961 e 2015) 
e um aumento da frequência dos episódios mediterrânicos mais fortes, especialmente os que ultrapassam o limiar de 200 mm em 24 horas.

*Traduzido com a versão gratuita do tradutor - www.DeepL.com/Translator*


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2020 às 21:59)

*Tropical storm-like cyclone causing storms, severe wind and high seas over Ionian Sea.*


----------



## Toby (7 Out 2020 às 20:13)

Toby disse:


>


----------



## Toby (11 Out 2020 às 08:21)

A Europa nas nuvens


----------



## Pek (11 Out 2020 às 22:58)

Minha casa agora. Descarga eléctrica muito próxima.


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2020 às 06:48)




----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 07:55)




----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 17:52)

Val-d'Isère: : esta manhã


----------



## Toby (21 Out 2020 às 07:14)

Ontem 21h00






Hoje 7h30


----------



## Toby (21 Out 2020 às 10:35)

Nos Pirenéus, um efeito foehn que permitiu que as temperaturas máximas ocorressem a meio da noite. Assim alcançaram 28,6°C em Lanne en Baretous (64), 27,8°C em Oloron Saint marie (64), 26,4°C em Pau (64), 26,3°C em Tarbes (65), 26,0°C em Aicirits (64), 25,2°C em Palaminy (31), 25,0°C em Vic en Bigorre (65).


----------



## Toby (21 Out 2020 às 17:38)

Os ventos fortes de BARBARA varreram a neve sobre os Pirenéus.


----------



## Toby (21 Out 2020 às 17:40)




----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2020 às 02:37)




----------



## Pek (23 Out 2020 às 19:01)

Selva de Irati (província de Navarra) hoje:






Fonte:

Boa noite e bom fim de semana!


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2020 às 15:04)




----------



## Toby (27 Out 2020 às 06:45)

Esta manhã


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2020 às 18:30)




----------



## hurricane (1 Nov 2020 às 14:44)

Ao contrário do que alguns previam a meados do mes, Outubro acabou por ter uma temperatura ligeiramente acima da média. Mas em termos gerais, foi um Outubro normalissimo, a precipitacao tambem ficou na média. Só a luz solar é que foi extremamente baixa.


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2020 às 10:48)

http://www.drroyspencer.com/2020/11/uah-global-temperature-update-for-october-2020-0-54-deg-c/

Finalmente, um La Niña para arrefecer.


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2020 às 10:56)

*UK weather forecast: ‘October to be coldest’ ever as temperatures plummet and rain and wind lashes Britain*

 https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/binari...mmaries/uk_monthly_climate_summary_201910.pdf / https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/binari...es/uk_monthly_climate_summary_autumn_2019.pdf / https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/binari...es/uk_monthly_climate_summary_annual_2019.pdf*





*
Outubro de 2020 foi recordista em termos de frio como o de 2019.


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2020 às 10:02)

Os resumos mensais espanhol e italiano podem ser interessantes. Anomalias deste ano até Setembro em Itália:


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2020 às 10:49)




----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2020 às 10:52)

https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/zeitreihen/zeitreihen.html


----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2020 às 15:13)

Comunidade Valenciana agora. Rede AVAMET:









P. S. :


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 17:34)

Imensas descargas a serem registadas nesta zona


----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2020 às 17:58)

P. S.:


----------



## Pek (6 Nov 2020 às 08:19)

Alginet (Valência), 424 mm. Estação da AEMET:


----------



## Toby (6 Nov 2020 às 18:37)

València
502,0 Sueca/Muntanyeta dels Sants
429,6 Benifaió
428,0 Alzira/la Casella
413,4 Almussafes
398,2 Riola
301,8 València/Albufera-Racó de l'Olla
291,8 Sueca/les Palmeres
278,8 Alzira/Mulata
272,6 Carlet
251,2 Alzira/l'Alquenència

Depois de Portugal e Espanha, é para o sul de França.


----------



## Toby (15 Nov 2020 às 08:31)

Bélgica


----------



## Lemine (18 Nov 2020 às 08:26)

Shelf cloud in novembre e tempesta di grandine  in 2010

Se si tratta di shelf cloud -- [url = https: //youtu.be/TrIgW2aw-NE]  [/ url]

e la tempesta con grandine che ne è seguita -- [url = https: //www.youtube.com/watch? v = QIiGvQaC4Hk]  [/ url]


----------



## Toby (19 Nov 2020 às 07:03)




----------



## hurricane (20 Nov 2020 às 21:14)

Hoje foi o primeiro dia realmente frio e já com o sabor de Inverno na Bélgica. Após uma minima de 1.6C, a máxima nao foi além dos 8C e mesmo com o Sol, notava-se já o frio na rua. Neste momento 3C.


----------



## Toby (21 Nov 2020 às 07:10)




----------



## Toby (21 Nov 2020 às 07:30)

Na casa da minha filha mais nova em Bruxelas





Na casa do meu filho Gemboux (perto de Namur)





Sul da Bélgica





Norte da Bélgica





E a minha outra filha perto de Lausanne


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2020 às 11:27)




----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2020 às 22:36)

Fantástica!


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2020 às 22:48)

*Warmest year on record likely in southern Finland*


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2020 às 14:48)

2.5C neste momento em Bruxelas. Dia muito frio hoje. A minima na proxima noite pode ir aos negativos pela primeira vez neste Outono/Inverno.


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2020 às 20:04)

Belgica


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2020 às 14:07)

Maraña (1246 m, província de Leão) agora:


----------



## Pek (5 Dez 2020 às 13:04)

Pek disse:


> Maraña (1246 m, província de Leão) agora:



Maraña (1246 m, província de Leão) 23 horas depois... :






P.S.: Actualização. Referência humana para comparar a grande espessura da neve:


----------



## Toby (5 Dez 2020 às 20:43)

Boa noite,

Um exemplo de colaboração entre três redes amadoras de estações certificadas (italiana, francesa e grega) e a opendata do Instituto de Meteorologia Norueguês).

T°





HUM






Pressão






Vento






Chuva


----------



## Pek (6 Dez 2020 às 13:45)

Selva de Oza (1135 m, província de Huesca) agora






Ontem na minha casa (foto de telemóvel)


----------



## hurricane (6 Dez 2020 às 15:11)

Duranta a próxima madrugada e amanha existe alguma possibilidade de neve aqui. Veremos se tenho sorte.


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2020 às 18:22)

Eu tenho esta plataforma amadora.
T° min/max + chuva total do dia  06/12.


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2020 às 18:26)

Produção de neve na Suíça


----------



## Pek (7 Dez 2020 às 19:31)

Linha ferroviária Saragoça-Canfranc (província de Huesca) hoje


----------



## Pek (8 Dez 2020 às 13:09)

Venta de Juan Pito (1165 m, província de Navarra) hoje:


Vídeo:


P. S.: Linza (1300 m, província de Huesca). 1,2 metros de neve hoje:


FJ Bronte
@FranEzkaurre

Espectacular hoy el refugio de Linza (Valle de Ansó, Pirineo oscense) con 120 cm de nieve.






6:46 p. m. · 8 dic. 2020·Twitter for Android


----------



## Pek (8 Dez 2020 às 22:53)

Serra Nevada


Pfelders (Südtirol)



Sillian (Osstirol)


----------



## Toby (9 Dez 2020 às 19:17)

Trieste (Italia) ontem


----------



## Pek (11 Dez 2020 às 21:00)

Forte aumento nas temperaturas, chuva e desgelo acelerado na Mata de Haya (950 m, província de Navarra) hoje:


Cheias em várias bacias ibéricas.


Não obstante, aldeias na mesma área a "baixa" altitude como Izalzu (800 m) ainda estão com neve

Em uma altitude superior:


P. S.: Calaceite (província de Teruel) e Horta de Sant Joan (província de Tarragona) hoje


----------



## Pek (17 Dez 2020 às 18:49)

Ainda com neve a 800 m em Uztárroz (província de Navarra):



Eduardo
@Edu23800
Buen día para dar una vuelta por uztarroz



2:12 p. m. · 17 dic. 2020·Twitter for Android

Essa área "preserva" muito bem a neve.


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2020 às 11:32)

Chuva ontem na província de Barcelona:

- Ripollet: *300 mm. *
- Cerdanyola del Vallès: 289 mm.
- Montcada: 201 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2020 às 18:10)

Pek disse:


> Chuva ontem na província de Barcelona:
> 
> - Ripollet: *300 mm. *
> - Cerdanyola del Vallès: 289 mm.
> - Montcada: 201 mm.



Entre Barcelona e Ripollet distam cerca de 19 kms, e tiveram uma diferença cerca de 242 mm, um cenário quase surreal. Por cá, temos um clima muito soft e quando chove um pouco mais é um verdadeiro caos e apontam logo o dedo ás alterações climáticas que será que dizia o autarca de Olhão se caísse 300 mm em vez dos 50/100 mm que caíram na cidade e no concelho.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2020 às 05:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Entre Barcelona e Ripollet distam cerca de 19 kms, e tiveram uma diferença cerca de 242 mm, um cenário quase surreal. Por cá, temos um clima muito soft e quando chove um pouco mais é um verdadeiro caos e apontam logo o dedo ás alterações climáticas que será que dizia o autarca de Olhão se caísse 300 mm em vez dos 50/100 mm que caíram na cidade e no concelho.


O problema é que é quase impossível que caiam 300 mm num dia no Algarve... 
O Mediterrâneo espanhol é bem conhecido por ser uma zona onde as cut-offs ganham intensidade por estarem numa zona de colisão entre massas de ar continentais frias vindas de Norte e Oeste (Europa) e quentes vindas de Sul (África).
No início de novembro tivemos uma cut-off cá em Portugal. Se fosse no Mediterrâneo, produziria acumulados muito maiores, mas como foi por cá foi "fraquinha", digamos assim... 

Os 300 mm de Ripollet foram também influência da orografia, já que aquela região é bem acidentada e com muitas montanhas. É como o que acontece, por exemplo, a oeste da Serra de Monchique, só que várias vezes pior.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2020 às 10:53)

Não foi só uma manhã fria por Portugal. Continente Europeu quase todo praticamente abaixo dos 5ºC. 

Valores registados de mínima* inferiores a -40ºC *


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2020 às 12:32)

o mini de hoje


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2020 às 12:38)

Belgica: vento e neve


----------



## Pek (28 Dez 2020 às 16:54)

San Sebastián (província de Guipúscoa) agora:


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2020 às 08:31)

Início de 2021 de neve no sul da Bélgica


----------



## Pek (30 Dez 2020 às 08:26)

Maraña (1246 m, província de Leão) agora e previsão automática da AEMET. Sem necessidade de comentários...


----------



## hurricane (31 Dez 2020 às 13:53)

Aqui em Bruxelas, esta entrada fria tem sido até agora um fiasco. A temperatura nao chega a descer abaixo dos 2C, o que nao permite sequer haver neve. Só se safa as zonas montanhosas a sul que já levam uma boa camada. Como já tinha dito, existe muito pouco frio no Artico. Se fosse noutros anos, teria havido um injecao de frio muito maior. Mas veremos o resto do inverno


----------



## Pek (1 Jan 2021 às 12:52)

Pek disse:


> Maraña (1246 m, província de Leão) agora e previsão automática da AEMET. Sem necessidade de comentários...



Maraña hoje:


----------



## hurricane (1 Jan 2021 às 13:57)

Alguem sabe qual é o modelo de curto prazo (ou malha fina) mais eficaz? O do Instituto Belga (Alaro) é muito mauzinho. Passa a vida a prever neve, mas ela nunca vem.


----------



## Pek (1 Jan 2021 às 16:46)

hurricane disse:


> Alguem sabe qual é o modelo de curto prazo (ou malha fina) mais eficaz? O do Instituto Belga (Alaro) é muito mauzinho. Passa a vida a prever neve, mas ela nunca vem.



Para a Bélgica talvez o modelo AROME HD. 

AROME HD 1,3 km:
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/arome.php?ech=3&mode=101&map=5

Versão "zoom" do AROME HD:
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/aromezoom.php


----------



## hurricane (1 Jan 2021 às 17:39)

Pek disse:


> Para a Bélgica talvez o modelo AROME HD.
> 
> AROME HD 1,3 km:
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/arome.php?ech=3&mode=101&map=5
> ...



Obrigado  e Bom Ano.


----------



## Toby (1 Jan 2021 às 20:06)

hurricane disse:


> Alguem sabe qual é o modelo de curto prazo (ou malha fina) mais eficaz? O do Instituto Belga (Alaro) é muito mauzinho. Passa a vida a prever neve, mas ela nunca vem.



Boa noite,

É uma cópia simples sem análise.





Isto é interessante:
https://www.meteobelgique.be/
https://www.forums.meteobelgium.be/...-moyen-terme-op-korte-en-middellange-termijn/


----------



## hurricane (1 Jan 2021 às 22:40)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> É uma cópia simples sem análise.
> 
> ...



Ah pois. Olha sabe de algum site que tenha estacoes amadoras na regiao de Bruxelas? É que a estacao oficial em Uccle as vezes desfasa bastante da temperatura mais no centro da cidade.


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2021 às 00:44)

Avalanche mortal em Astúrias:


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2021 às 10:21)

Para não perder o hábito... Maraña (província de Leão) a enterrar-se en neve...






Previsão automática da AEMET:


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2021 às 14:35)

Rio Douro gelado perto da cidade de Soria hoje:


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2021 às 17:47)

Imagens da situação na província de Leão hoje:

- Llánaves de la Reina:




Miguel Iglesias
@meteoastur·4h

La nevada en la Cordillera Cantabrica ya empieza a ser seria, y quedan muchos dias por delante. En Llanaves de la Reina, Laura desde su Hotel nos reporta ya 1,75m cerca ya de los 2m.













- Maraña:




Miguel Iglesias
@meteoastur·4h

Algunas fotos que nos llegan de Maraña con espesores que también rondan los 2m.













- Passo do Pontón:


----------



## Toby (2 Jan 2021 às 18:18)

@Pek 
Deve mudar para o tópico 2021. 
Feliz Ano Novo para si.


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Jan 2021 às 18:29)

Pek disse:


> Imagens da situação na província de Leão hoje:
> 
> - Llánaves de la Reina:
> 
> ...


Impressionante, @Pek, aqui está um tempo fantástico, próprio e digno de férias, ainda ontem vi na TV muita gente na praia, acho que há por aqui no fórum fotos, Portugal na realidade é uma delícia em termos climáticos .


----------



## slbgdt (5 Jan 2021 às 02:16)

Aqui ao lado entre castela e leão e Astúrias.
San isidro o puerto tem 1500mts de altitude

https://fb.watch/2PxhZSuWuf/


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jan 2021 às 12:05)

Neva bem em Madrid neste momento!

WEBCAMS SKYLINE EM DIRECTO


----------

